# Cheap Paint And Body Supplies



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Smart Shoppers Auto Body Supplies Louisville, We Ship To 48 States


----------



## Mrpiercings (May 7, 2003)

so do you have any good audio installers at your store o do you know of any you would recommend in the Ville?


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Century Entertainment, Talk to John or Ryan (502) 253-6922


----------



## ryans97s10 (Aug 7, 2003)

i called asking about mettalic orange paint not sure if that was you or not


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

No, I work at the retail store the website connects you to the shipping warehouse.... Thanks for the call I hope we could help you out


----------



## MyFamiliaCC (Dec 5, 2003)

I like those HOK prices :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

I know man we are cheap on that shit Bro.


----------



## shredder130 (Jun 26, 2003)

damn, soon as i get some cash ima come down and check that store out


----------



## KandyRedLac (Feb 27, 2002)

I had question I seen some good prices but for instance I seen gallon of something for 12.50 and in qty. there is four in the case so would I have to buy a whole case ? thanks


----------



## quiklids (Mar 26, 2003)

Save this link! You can buy 5 gallons of urethane grade reducer for what you pay for a gallon at the paint store!

If you really want to save money, get together with a few friends and do a truck order...recommended!


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

No if you don't want to buy a full case then you do not have to Bro.


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Start to Finish Kit includes :

· ¾Gal. of Urethane Color (40+ Colors Available)

· 1qt. of the Activator for the Color

· 1gal. of 2k High build Urethane primer/sealer (buff or grey)

· 1qt. of the Activator for the Primer/Sealer

· 1gal. of Miraclear II Clear Coat

· 1qt. Activator for the clear

· 2qts. Urethane reducer

· 15 Paint sticks, & 15 Strainers

· 1 Spray Suit, & 1 Spray Sock

· 3 rolls of 1” Masking Tape

· 6 Tack rags

· 3 count 1qt mixing cups , for hassle free mixing

· Instruction sheet for mixing all products

$160.00 Plus S&H


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

ttt


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

how is the quality of those paints????????

i've never heard of them........the off name brands ones that is


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

High Quality Products, Bro. we sell a shit load of that paint a day and we never have any problems with it, except the people that dont know how to paint... check it out foreal


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

ttt


----------



## blackoutken (Aug 12, 2004)

I'm going to order that start to finish kit. I'm just learning my the supplies I bought just to try to learn were 500+ without primer and thinner. ( Sherwin Williams paint )


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blackoutken_@Aug 25 2004, 06:32 AM
> *I'm going to order that start to finish kit. I'm just learning my the supplies I bought just to try to learn were 500+ without primer and thinner. ( Sherwin Williams paint )
> [snapback]2165443[/snapback]​*


You knowI cant believe these people are getting that much for paint supplies, I'ts a rip off....people allways come into my store and tell me that the same shit I have they have up the street for like $15 more....it blows my mind bro....Thanks for checking us out foreal, you will call again I promise


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

ttt


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Aug 23 2004, 09:26 AM
> *Start to Finish Kit includes :
> 
> · ¾Gal. of Urethane Color (40+ Colors Available)
> ...


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

ttt


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

www.smartshoppersinc.com


----------



## sabre (May 22, 2003)

Its some damm good prices there better start shippin world wide 

The cheapest I been quoted in AUS is 95$ a quart which ould be around $60american - Good prices 

Manufacturers Still should be cheaper I rekon - 
I know where I used to work they where makin urethane clears for $3 a quart in bulk :O ..


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

the low voc paint prices are confusing me a little.......are they really that cheap???



i mean SUPER cheap!!!!!!!!!!


how is the quality of these?????

explain this a bit i sorta can't think now that i saw those prices :0


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Yeah Bro. they are really that cheap....The quality is wonderful on our products...Our philosophy is buy a shit load of it, sell it cheaper than anyone else and then we make more money in the long run, plus help out the comunity.


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Call for a free catalog 1-800-541-0399


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

ttt


----------



## upinsmoke (Mar 31, 2003)

ordered some kandy and clear from him yesterday, great prices....


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by upinsmoke_@Aug 27 2004, 05:18 PM
> *ordered some kandy and clear from him yesterday, great prices....
> [snapback]2173231[/snapback]​*


Thanks Bro. I appreciate the business, I hope your happy with it...


----------



## nv300ex (Apr 5, 2004)

how much are the shipping costs.. i figured up i need around 260.00 worth of stuff. how much would my shipping be..my zip is 70653 and do you ship within reasonable time limits.. cause some companies.. you order and your waitin forever on it to come in..


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

I'm not sure how much shipping would be, I run the retail store, you can give our shipping warehouse a call though and they will be glad to help you bro. (1-800-541-0399). And yeah we ship within reasonable time limits, we want you to get it as fast as possible...when you need it. Foreal though give my shipping warehouse a call and they will be glad to help you out homie... :thumbsup:


----------



## nv300ex (Apr 5, 2004)

thanks man.. i'll give them a call on monday.. by the way, awesome prices, dang i love this discussion board..lol.. thanks for posting up the link on here, or else i'd be putting out extra to somebody else for their own personal gain.. thanks man... i think you got yourself another customer :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Thanks homie I'm glad we could help you out, the only thing I ask in return is that you tell everyone about us. thats not asking to much :thumbsup:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

i'll call today if your open????

i want a catalog.........


oh and i promise to tell EVERYONE as long as you can promise me to NEVER jack up your prices.............ever  

do we have a deal?


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

Do you ship to canada?(paint guns)


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Aug 25 2004, 11:17 AM
> *Start to Finish Kit includes :
> 
> · ¾Gal. of Urethane Color (40+ Colors Available)
> ...


will b callin u soon sir :thumbsup: great prices!


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Aug 29 2004, 10:04 AM
> *i'll call today if your open????
> 
> i want a catalog.........
> ...


We got a deal bro.


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Aug 29 2004, 01:03 PM
> *Do you ship to canada?(paint guns)
> [snapback]2177681[/snapback]​*


Give my shipping dept. a call and they will be more than happy to help you out homie...1-800-541-0399 :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by calvin_@Aug 29 2004, 03:28 PM
> *will b callin u soon sir :thumbsup: great prices!
> [snapback]2177973[/snapback]​*


Thanks Bro. you will be happy :thumbsup:


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

whats up fam,would the starter kit cover big cars like most 60's 70s cars an 80s caddys.i just hear how people say you need like 2 coats for big rides so would i need to buy like 2 kits.i know nothen out painting but bout to give it a shot.
i live like 10 miles from cp any idea on shipping fee.and what would be a great paint gun "guns" to use.help me out cause i know nothen,lol


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

If it was me I would buy the paint kit, and then buy one more gallon of color... as for the shipping cost give me your zip code and I can get back with you on that one... and the paint gun we sell a lot of Devilbiss GTi's, they come with all three tips, regulator and quart size cup (ON SALE 259.00 + shipping & handling)...let me know homie :thumbsup:


----------



## nv300ex (Apr 5, 2004)

USOFAMILY= i dont know if you can answer this or not, but im getting my HOK paint from your website.. so i need somebodies help on this.. hok clear UC-35 has a ratio of 2:1:1, and the Ko-Seal has ratio of 4:1:1.. i want a gallon of clear n a gallon of koseal. how many parts of reducer and catalyst would i need for each?
i think the koseal is a quart of ko seal + half pint cat, + half pint reducer. 
i think the clear is 2 quarts of clear + Pint cat+ pint reducer, thus giving a gallon overall 4 quarts to a quart cat to a quart reducer. do you know if this is right or not..??


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Aug 30 2004, 10:35 AM
> *If it was me I would buy the paint kit, and then buy one more gallon of color... as for the shipping cost give me your zip code and I can get back with you on that one... and the paint gun we sell a lot of Devilbiss GTi's, they come with all three tips, regulator and quart size cup (ON SALE 259.00 + shipping & handling)...let me know homie :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2179939[/snapback]​*


zip is 45240 in cincinnati "forest park"


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nv300ex_@Aug 30 2004, 08:43 PM
> *USOFAMILY= i dont know if you can answer this or not, but im getting my HOK paint from your website.. so i need somebodies help on this.. hok clear UC-35 has a ratio of 2:1:1, and the Ko-Seal has ratio of 4:1:1.. i want a gallon of clear n a gallon of koseal. how many parts of reducer and catalyst would i need for each?
> i think the koseal is a quart of ko seal + half pint cat, + half pint reducer.
> i think the clear is 2 quarts of clear + Pint cat+ pint reducer, thus giving a gallon overall 4 quarts to a quart cat to a quart reducer. do you know if this is right or not..??
> [snapback]2181418[/snapback]​*


You can call our toll free number and we can help you with any technical question you have bro. 1-800-969-0399 ask for me Curtis and I will be sure that you get connected to right person :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@Aug 31 2004, 12:00 AM
> *zip is 45240 in cincinnati "forest park"
> [snapback]2181734[/snapback]​*


Ahight here is how we do it....The paint kit 160.00, plus however much the extra gallon of color is (price is on the website), and then shipping would be 25.00.


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Aug 31 2004, 09:29 AM
> *Ahight here is how we do it....The paint kit 160.00, plus however much the extra gallon of color is (price is on the website), and then shipping would be 25.00.
> [snapback]2182884[/snapback]​*


aight coo,wich company do we choose from kirker on the starter kit.
also when i order the extra gallon of paint,do i need to order xtra clear coat &
color activators if that makes any sense


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@Aug 31 2004, 12:24 PM
> *aight coo,wich company do we choose from kirker on the starter kit.
> also when i order the extra gallon of paint,do i need to order xtra clear coat &
> color activators if that makes any sense
> [snapback]2183196[/snapback]​*


The only thing your gonna need is a extra gallon of color with activator, and a quart of reducer.....as far as the color look under ACRYLIC URETHANE....


----------



## nv300ex (Apr 5, 2004)

OK Curtis, it'll be either this or next week.. but im bettin on next week - i'll be calling up to place my order,but it took me forever to come up with what iw as wanting but it jumped from 200 jumped up to around 288 bucks..lolol but thats kewl tho.. i'd been spreadin the word about your website by the way.. :biggrin: once i'd ordered and it comes in.. i'd be spreading some more word out.. oh yeh i didn't see anything listed on your website about if paint gets damaged in shipping, has this ever happen, before???


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nv300ex_@Sep 1 2004, 01:18 AM
> *OK Curtis, it'll be either this or next week.. but im bettin on next week - i'll be calling up to place my order,but it took me forever to come up with what iw as wanting but it jumped from 200 jumped up to around 288 bucks..lolol but thats kewl tho.. i'd been spreadin the word about your website by the way..  :biggrin:  once i'd ordered and it comes in.. i'd be spreading some more word out.. oh yeh i didn't see anything listed on your website about if paint gets damaged in shipping, has this ever happen, before???
> [snapback]2184814[/snapback]​*


It has happend before, but it is very unlikely.....all packages are insured either way it goes.


----------



## ryans97s10 (Aug 7, 2003)

what does it mean by truck rate for shipping


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ryans97s10_@Sep 1 2004, 02:34 PM
> *what does it mean by truck rate for shipping
> [snapback]2185852[/snapback]​*


Please call 1-800-541-0399 and ask for Dave, he can better explain it than I can, I know it has something to do with the weight of the order, and shipping stuff that UPS won't ship....Give Dave a call and he will be glad to explain it for you.... :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

how much would it cost for 1 gallon of SPRAYABLE polyester body filler shipped to me???????


if you can beat the guy's price here in town i will order from you........


oh by the way 3m makes it there's also other companies too........so get me some prices please i don't see ANY of this on your site


----------



## nv300ex (Apr 5, 2004)

from their companies policies.. it looks like you have a min. amount to buy... all you do is add your order up and look on the shipping chart and x your precentage and add it back to your subtotal and you'll have your amount added up


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Sep 1 2004, 08:33 PM
> *how much would it cost for 1 gallon of SPRAYABLE polyester body filler shipped to me???????
> if you can beat the guy's price here in town i will order from you........
> oh by the way 3m makes it there's also other companies too........so get me some prices please i don't see ANY of this on your site
> [snapback]2186606[/snapback]​*


The primer is 35.00 a gallon in grey or buff (plus shipping), but there is a 50.00 minimum order. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nv300ex_@Sep 2 2004, 01:39 AM
> *from their companies policies.. it looks like you have a min. amount to buy... all you do is add your order up and look on the shipping chart and x your precentage and add it back to your subtotal and you'll have your amount added up
> [snapback]2187133[/snapback]​*


:thumbsup:


----------



## nv300ex (Apr 5, 2004)

hey man, i'd went ahead and called in my order this morning(thrus), and the guy that took my order, i was very well pleased how he conducted himself, i didn't get his name, but if my stuff arrives in good shape.. i'd definitly say.. highly recommended, he was truthful about things such as, for customers you get hok color charts at the cost they get them from hok, instead of other companies would add extra amount to get more in their pocket... and I like that, truthful and blunt.
The order went very well, like i said.. also i wanted to say, since i like this company so far, i went ahead and put the word out on this other discussion board im on, it deals with nothing custom painting and airbrushing, and the guys over there was shocked over the prices, and one guy paid like 28 plus 15 shipping just on some kandy and if i remember correctly its like around 17 on your site.. 
So i imagine alot of guys over there will be ordering from smartshoppersinc.com as well......once again, thanks for posting up this website, if i get my stuff in good condition, you can bet i'd be ordering ALOT in the future.. lolol


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nv300ex_@Sep 3 2004, 03:19 AM
> *hey man, i'd went ahead and called in my order this morning(thrus), and the guy that took my order, i was very well pleased how he conducted himself, i didn't get his name, but if my stuff arrives in good shape.. i'd definitly say.. highly recommended, he was truthful about things such as, for customers  you get hok color charts at the cost they get them from hok, instead of other companies would add extra amount to get more in their pocket... and I like that, truthful and blunt.
> The order went very well, like i said.. also i wanted to say, since i like this company so far, i went ahead and put the word out on this other discussion board im on, it deals with nothing custom painting and airbrushing, and the guys over there was shocked over the prices, and one guy paid like 28 plus 15 shipping just on some kandy and if i remember correctly its like around 17 on your site..
> So i imagine alot of guys over there will be ordering from smartshoppersinc.com as well......once again, thanks for posting up this website, if i get my stuff in good condition, you can bet i'd be ordering ALOT in the future.. lolol
> [snapback]2190069[/snapback]​*


Thanks Bro. I appreciate the positive feedback....I'm glad we could help you out....and I hope everything you ordered get there when it should....thanks for posting up our site on the other board, thats good lookin out homie. :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

TTT


----------



## upinsmoke (Mar 31, 2003)

I got my stuff no problems with shipping or packaging. Got to Vegas in 4 days. Smart shoppers is the shhhh...


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Sep 2 2004, 02:16 PM
> *The primer is 35.00 a gallon in grey or buff (plus shipping), but there is a 50.00 minimum order. :biggrin:
> [snapback]2187666[/snapback]​*




need more info on this i am interested i just bought some for like $70  but i still need more info please


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by upinsmoke_@Sep 5 2004, 03:48 PM
> *I got my stuff no problems with shipping or packaging.  Got to Vegas in 4 days.  Smart shoppers is the shhhh...
> [snapback]2195297[/snapback]​*


Thanks bro. for the feedback! :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Screw the $50.00 minimum order fee, I will waver that for LIL people. The primer is $35.00 plus anywhere for $7.50 to $10.00 for shipping...I will need your zip code for an exact amount to you door. If you want you can give our shipping warehouse a call for futher information 1-800-541-0399. :thumbsup:


----------



## MyFamiliaCC (Dec 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Sep 7 2004, 09:06 AM
> *Screw the $50.00 minimum order fee, I will waver that for LIL people. The primer is $35.00 plus anywhere for $7.50 to $10.00 for shipping...I will need your zip code for an exact amount to you door. If you want you can give our shipping warehouse a call for futher information 1-800-541-0399. :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2199381[/snapback]​*


Now thats customer dedication :thumbsup:

USOFAMILY I'll be hitting your site up for some hok on my next project


----------



## MyFamiliaCC (Dec 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Aug 20 2004, 05:30 AM
> *Smart Shoppers Auto Body Supplies Louisville, We Ship To 48 States
> [snapback]2151533[/snapback]​*


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MyFamiliaCC_@Sep 8 2004, 01:29 AM
> *Now thats customer dedication :thumbsup:
> 
> USOFAMILY I'll be hitting your site up for some hok on my next project
> [snapback]2200340[/snapback]​*


Thanks bro. :biggrin:


----------



## nv300ex (Apr 5, 2004)

Usofamily, hey man i got my HOK products, in awesome condition, in fact im totally sold to yall... i'd keep passing the word around.. - y eh i wished yall had like a 30-40 dollar min. tho.. but yall still rock man.. thanks for gettin the word out to me... i'd highly recommend


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nv300ex_@Sep 8 2004, 09:24 PM
> *Usofamily, hey man i got my HOK products, in awesome condition, in fact im totally sold to yall... i'd keep passing the word around.. - y eh i wished yall had like a 30-40 dollar min. tho.. but yall still rock man.. thanks for gettin the word out to me... i'd highly recommend
> [snapback]2202526[/snapback]​*


no problem homie, next time you order just mention LIL and I can scratch the $50.00 minimum order bro. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

[attachmentid=39465]
Smart Shoppers Inc. - Professional Auto Body Supplies At A Discounted Price!!!


----------



## uce63indyht (Dec 2, 2003)

curtis your boy dave is hookin me up with the color chips... thanks bro one love uce






> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Sep 10 2004, 05:39 AM
> *[attachmentid=39465]
> Smart Shoppers Inc. - Professional Auto Body Supplies At A Discounted Price!!!
> [snapback]2206104[/snapback]​*


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

not a bad price ... imma have to check out that site...... I alread am ona painters account with PPG but, hell for them cheap jobs --- ya never know


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Sep 7 2004, 04:06 PM
> *Screw the $50.00 minimum order fee, I will waver that for LIL people. The primer is $35.00 plus anywhere for $7.50 to $10.00 for shipping...I will need your zip code for an exact amount to you door. If you want you can give our shipping warehouse a call for futher information 1-800-541-0399. :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2199381[/snapback]​*



damn i wish i wouldn't have bought it already..........i will definately be ordering form you from now on though :0


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

hook me up with the paint :biggrin: , heres the color..

it's a 2004 Harley Davidson color, called Sierra Red


----------



## nv300ex (Apr 5, 2004)

oh kewl thanks usofamily..i'd mention the lil or lil people thingie, cause here i was after i'd ordered nearly 300.00 stuff, i forgot like a quart of base n a little few stuff, and i was like dang, man this sucks but with ur help, this can happen  woot woot.....im in business again thanks curtis


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Sep 11 2004, 03:03 PM
> *hook me up with the paint  :biggrin: , heres the color..
> 
> it's a 2004 Harley Davidson color, called Sierra Red
> [snapback]2208930[/snapback]​*


I got your back Dan, I will PM you later tomarrow if I find out the paint situation.


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uce63indyht_@Sep 10 2004, 10:41 PM
> *curtis your boy dave is hookin me up with the color chips... thanks bro one love uce
> [snapback]2208010[/snapback]​*


One Love


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

-- i looked at those rates .... them are pretty good exspecially for the single stage kit & the urethane kit............... I am just wondering about the pigments in the paint itself ....Is it a skinny or "Thin" paint or does it cover well...????????????



--- i could save a few buck if the shipping aint sky high .......... Could I get a color chip as well -- i am one of the areas top painters ..... I do all kinds of custom work & was wondering if you offer a kit of smaller amounts in 4 to 8 oz sizes or possibly in 1/2 pints or so ....... What about pinstripping & that ??? LMk will ya 



-- A pm is on its way to ya with some info


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Here is the "Shop Talk" article in Lowrider Magazine, January 2003.
[attachmentid=40366]


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Sep 13 2004, 03:46 PM
> *Here is the "Shop Talk" article in Lowrider Magazine, January 2003.
> [attachmentid=40366]
> [snapback]2213687[/snapback]​*


Its kinda blury...its on my wall at work...


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Smart Shoppers Inc.


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

i will take a set of color chips --- Do you guys have anything else like flakes , pearls, ice pearl,or color changing products ??? LMk Im always down to help out others business -- as long as it helps out mine


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STREET SWEEPAZ_@Sep 16 2004, 07:03 AM
> *i will take a set of color chips --- Do you guys have anything else like flakes , pearls, ice pearl,or color changing products ??? LMk Im always down to help out others business -- as long as it helps out mine
> [snapback]2221326[/snapback]​*


Cool thanks homie, give our shipping warehouse a call to order...1-800-541-0399


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STREET SWEEPAZ_@Sep 16 2004, 05:03 AM
> *i will take a set of color chips --- Do you guys have anything else like flakes , pearls, ice pearl,or color changing products ??? LMk Im always down to help out others business -- as long as it helps out mine
> [snapback]2221326[/snapback]​*


Bob.......I'll be getting 2 of their start to finish kits next summer for my daily and a project I'll be selling......


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

Whatsup uce, I spoke to some guy named curtis and he transferred me to kenny. 

Man let me tell you that I aint never heard of prices being that cheap. For all the shit i wanted it would of costed me at least 1000.00

430.00 to the muthafuckin door!!!!


I was like :0


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Sep 16 2004, 09:53 AM
> *Whatsup uce, I spoke to some guy named curtis and he transferred me to kenny.
> 
> Man let me tell you that I aint never heard of prices being that cheap. For all the shit i wanted it would of costed me at least 1000.00
> ...


Thats what I've been talking about bro.!!!, hey by the way I'm Curtis :biggrin: , glad we could help you out homie!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

Curtis is a cool mofo!

I NEED PAINT!!!!!!!!! AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!


:biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Sep 16 2004, 04:31 PM
> *Curtis is a cool mofo!
> 
> I NEED PAINT!!!!!!!!! AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!
> ...


Oh yeah let me ask him whats up real quick!


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Sep 11 2004, 03:03 PM
> *hook me up with the paint  :biggrin: , heres the color..
> 
> it's a 2004 Harley Davidson color, called Sierra Red
> [snapback]2208930[/snapback]​*


Ahight Dan here is the news, Kenny said he called someone today that does the paint for HD, and he will let us know tomorrow, on the HOK crossover :thumbsup:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

Damn Curtis, you really dont know how much that would mean to get that paint that cheap when it comes down to it uso. Nobodys really ridin candied out here. But heres what im gettin:

3 quarts of silver base 

4 quarts of candy brandywine

activator

micro flake 

and a few other things he threw in.

what kind of color should i get to throw some patterns on it uce. how many quarts do i need for ghost patterns.


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

what about some ppg 2002 or 2040 clear?


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Sep 16 2004, 05:19 PM
> *Damn Curtis, you really dont know how much that would mean to get that paint that cheap when it comes down to it uso. Nobodys really ridin candied out here. But heres what im gettin:
> 
> 3 quarts of silver base
> ...


Ghost patterns can be done with pearl powder, or Kandy concentrate which comes in 8oz. cans. These are both mixed with SG-100 intercoat clear. clear I think is 16.00 a quart plus shipping.


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by curbserver78_@Sep 16 2004, 05:24 PM
> *what about some ppg 2002 or 2040 clear?
> [snapback]2222684[/snapback]​*


We have PPG in a private label (American Finishes) part number UC-200 49.50 a gallon plus shipping


----------



## 64_impalas (Jun 13, 2003)

uso family man, how much for a gall oh a nice orange pearl? just straight up in US dollas, not shipped??


----------



## 64_impalas (Jun 13, 2003)

UA-11117 one of them man, a gallon of that ??? how much ??


----------



## 64_impalas (Jun 13, 2003)

also man, how much for a jar of gold ice flake?? id be a 2 ounce ay ??? thanks man, ya seem pretty cool, might hit ya up for my next paint job, do ya ship over seas??


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

I tell you what it would be easier for you to call our shipping warehouse on that (1-800-541-0399) and ask for dave, or visit our website...Smart Shoppers Inc.


----------



## 64_impalas (Jun 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Sep 18 2004, 12:45 AM
> *I tell you what it would be easier for you to call our shipping warehouse on that (1-800-541-0399) and ask for dave, or visit our website...Smart Shoppers Inc.
> [snapback]2224284[/snapback]​*


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

DAMN CURTIS THIS WAS A GOOD IDEA................ :biggrin:


----------



## bumpn_gt (May 29, 2003)

PM'd..........may have some more business very soon


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Sep 17 2004, 02:25 PM
> *DAMN CURTIS THIS WAS A GOOD IDEA................ :biggrin:
> [snapback]2224845[/snapback]​*


:biggrin: , your the one that said that I should say something.


----------



## bumpn_gt (May 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bumpn_gt_@Sep 17 2004, 02:41 PM
> *PM'd..........may have some more business very soon
> [snapback]2225509[/snapback]​*




can you answer my PM for me?


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bumpn_gt_@Sep 19 2004, 12:45 AM
> *can you answer my PM for me?
> [snapback]2228412[/snapback]​*


Yeah I will answer your question when I get to work tomorrow.


----------



## CadyRidah (Nov 12, 2001)

do you guys carry ppg? just wondering, but how much is it normally for a qt of ppg metallic base? out here i get it for around 70-100 a qt. i think i'm getting robbed compared to your prices. Also how much kandy paint would i need to paint a cadillac coupe deville?


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

No to your PPG question, in the HOK kandy you would need 4 QT's base and 5 QT's kandy.


----------



## CadyRidah (Nov 12, 2001)

do you have pictures of cars that were actually painted with that kit you got for $160? i'd like to see the quality of it. how does it compare to hok? can the clear be cut and buffed after 24 hours? kinda of skeptic cause that's really cheap plus i've never heard of that brand. kind of indecisive on if i should try it or not. also do you have 400 grit self adhesive rolls of wet/dry sandpaper?


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

No, I dont have any pictures.
The paints are the same, they are both Acrylic Urethane. I mean HOK is obviously better though!
Yes it can be sanded within 24 Hrs.
We have 400 grit 5" or 6" Gold PSA or velcro for wet.
Kirker has been around for 103 years. :thumbsup:


----------



## CadyRidah (Nov 12, 2001)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Sep 20 2004, 06:39 AM
> *No, I dont have any pictures.
> The paints are the same, they are both Acrylic Urethane. I mean HOK is obviously better though!
> Yes it can be sanded within 24 Hrs.
> ...


i'm actually looking for rolls of 400 grit wet/dry self adhesive sand paper. i want to be able to cut it to the length i want to use it for 15 to 21 inch block sanders. thanks for the replys!


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CadyRidah_@Sep 20 2004, 11:40 AM
> *i'm actually looking for rolls of 400 grit wet/dry self adhesive sand paper. i want to be able to cut it to the length i want to use it for 15 to 21 inch block sanders. thanks for the replys!
> [snapback]2231321[/snapback]​*


Oh yeah! we got that :biggrin: , we call it Gold Roll, there is 120' in the roll and we sell it for 17.50 plus shipping.


----------



## CadyRidah (Nov 12, 2001)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Sep 21 2004, 05:04 AM
> *Oh yeah! we got that :biggrin: , we call it Gold Roll, there is 120' in the roll and we sell it for 17.50 plus shipping.
> [snapback]2234085[/snapback]​*


cool thanks!


----------



## 86monteSS (Jun 21, 2004)

Question.......can kandy be shot over your 160.00 paint package...........


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Yeah it will work just fine, just add a step of Kandy in between the base and the clear. :thumbsup:


----------



## 64 (Jan 4, 2002)

MAn I must say I talked to Dave today and he is a super nice guy, I also talked with Kenny about some HOK and he was very helpful and also seemed cool. I will be buying from them in the near future. I can buy HOK from a dealer at a discount rate but it does not compare to Smart SHoppers. I will also be buying some of the Gold roll and other products,


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64_@Sep 21 2004, 09:40 PM
> *MAn I must say I talked to Dave today and he is a super nice guy, I also talked with Kenny about some HOK and he was very helpful and also seemed cool. I will be buying from them in the near future. I can buy HOK from a dealer at a discount rate but it does not compare to Smart SHoppers. I will also be buying some of the Gold roll and other products,
> [snapback]2235896[/snapback]​*


:thumbsup:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Sep 18 2004, 03:01 AM
> *:biggrin: , your the one that said that I should say something.
> [snapback]2226850[/snapback]​*



Maybe we could discuss a little bit about profit sharing.............J/P 
Hope it works out for the best.. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Sep 22 2004, 02:20 PM
> *Maybe we could discuss a little bit about profit sharing.............J/P
> Hope it works out for the best.. :biggrin:
> [snapback]2237725[/snapback]​*


Shit it's doing really well, I've sold alot of shit from posting it on here!


----------



## 64 (Jan 4, 2002)

I called today to order but dave was in the warehouse shipping, I'll call back tomorrow.I also talked to Kenny again super cool cat.

I have been buying suppies from Oreilys and I get a jobber price and These guy smoke there prices, If the shipping don't kill me I'll buy alot of my paint supplies from Smart Shoppers. Super cool guys


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64_@Sep 22 2004, 10:08 PM
> *I called today to order but dave was in the warehouse shipping, I'll call back tomorrow.I also talked to Kenny again super cool cat.
> 
> I have been buying suppies from Oreilys and I get a jobber price and These guy smoke there prices, If the shipping don't kill me I'll buy alot of my paint supplies from Smart Shoppers. Super cool guys
> [snapback]2239115[/snapback]​*


Thanks for the props homie :thumbsup:


----------



## 64 (Jan 4, 2002)

ordered today :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64_@Sep 23 2004, 08:47 PM
> *ordered today :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2241400[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## blackoutken (Aug 12, 2004)

whats does UPS price and Truck price mean ?


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blackoutken_@Sep 24 2004, 03:35 PM
> *whats does UPS price and Truck price mean ?
> [snapback]2243388[/snapback]​*


 Smartshoppersinc.com

Ordering Information / Terms of Use / Privacy Policy 

Last Update: September, 2004

Ordering Information 
Minimum UPS order $50.00 
Minimum motor freight order is 250 lbs. of materials (where indicated you must buy items by the case or more to get TRUCK price, otherwise you will get UPS price.)
To help Determine approximate weights check out the help section question # 12
All prices are for individual items unless otherwise specified. (example: bag of 3 or 5 per set.)
All first orders, motor freight orders, and any orders over $700 must be PREPAID by credit card or you can send in a money order or check with your order. 
We accept business and personal checks if name and address is imprinted on check by issuing bank. (subject to hold for clearance) 
NO TEMPORARY OR COUNTER CHECKS. 
C.O.D. orders welcome on UPS shipments, subject to Smart Shopper's approval. All C.O.D. orders will be subject to a $7.00 UPS C.O.D. fee. 
Satisfaction Guaranteed - company credits issued on returns toward future order, or company check minus shipping charges subject to a 15% restocking charge. 
For shipping charges on motor freight shipments, call in your order and we will quote you on the charges. 
UPS shipping & handling charge is based on amount of merchandise total. To figure shipping & handling on UPS order use the schedule provided below:

Merchandise Total Schedule A Schedule B 
$1000.01 Plus 0% 5% 
$800.01 to $1000 3% 8% 
$600.01 to $800 6% 11% 
$400.01 to $600 9% 14% 
$200.01 to $400 12% 17% 
$50 to $200 15% 20% 



Zip Codes beginning with 047, 586 thru 599, 785, 797 thru 994 use Schedule B 
All other Zip Codes use Schedule A
For a Printable Order Form Click Here


----------



## bigsexy408 (Jul 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Sep 25 2004, 04:14 AM
> *Smartshoppersinc.com
> 
> Ordering Information / Terms of Use / Privacy Policy
> ...


lol


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by thesiccness_@Sep 25 2004, 09:17 AM
> *lol
> [snapback]2245646[/snapback]​*


:biggrin:
what? did that not answer your question?


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

lol i'm glad you posted that when i first saw it i thought the truck price meant for you people who are local...... :biggrin: they would bring the stuff you ordered in a truck 


i was like damn those guys are lucky in kentucky :biggrin:


----------



## 86monteSS (Jun 21, 2004)

Question...... Do you guys deliver through fedex ground... I ask because I'm an employee and they give us a discount......... Let me know


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Sep 25 2004, 02:44 PM
> *lol          i'm glad you posted that when i first saw it i thought the truck price meant for you people who are local...... :biggrin:  they would bring the stuff you ordered in a truck
> i was like damn those guys are lucky in kentucky :biggrin:
> [snapback]2246048[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 86monteSS_@Sep 25 2004, 03:09 PM
> *Question...... Do you guys deliver through fedex ground... I ask because I'm an employee and they give us a discount......... Let me know
> [snapback]2246095[/snapback]​*


I will have to ask them tomorrow, and then let you know.


----------



## KandyRedLac (Feb 27, 2002)

Ordered somethings from smartshoppers, got the stuff quick it was all there and had some extra stuff thrown in too. Cool peeple I will order again.


----------



## 64 (Jan 4, 2002)

I got my candy and HOK charts today, fast shipping and like I said before Good people, that Dave is very cool


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

See what I'm saying people, we know how to take care of customers...:biggrin:


----------



## 816customshop (Sep 8, 2003)

im pissed i just paid 100.00 for an fx200 from sharpe


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Check us out!


> _Originally posted by 816customshop_@Sep 28 2004, 06:43 AM
> *im pissed i just paid 100.00 for an fx200 from sharpe
> [snapback]2252475[/snapback]​*


damn that sucks bro.


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

:biggrin: 
Smart Shoppers Inc.


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

Alright damn it I want to get some profit sharing now.......... :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Sep 29 2004, 02:20 PM
> *Alright damn it I want to get some profit sharing now.......... :biggrin:
> [snapback]2255378[/snapback]​*


You Would :biggrin:


----------



## bigsexy408 (Jul 4, 2003)

ey homie, did you find out if you guys take paypal?


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by thesiccness_@Sep 29 2004, 02:51 PM
> *ey homie, did you find out if you guys take paypal?
> [snapback]2255518[/snapback]​*


Sorry we sure dont bro.
cash, visa, mastercard, discover, and debit :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Remember to mention LIL when you order *ask for Dave* and he will hook you up!! :thumbsup:


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Sep 29 2004, 10:31 AM
> *:biggrin:
> Smart Shoppers Inc.
> [snapback]2255295[/snapback]​*




I am looking for a nice Dark wild cherry color ......Like HOK's KBC wild cherry over black base....... I would like to find a Metallic dark charcoal base instead of plain black....... LMK if these guys have that ... All i seen was a list of colors but,I would like to view them if possible........ 


Like i said , i would like to save a few bucks here and there with yoru paint kits..... I get a decent deal on HOK thru my work & they have a full line of HOK on hand .... LMK about the other urethane & single stage paints as well for those shoot & sell cars ,..........Thanks , BOB_T


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Sep 30 2004, 08:08 AM
> *Remember to mention LIL when you order *ask for Dave* and he will hook you up!! :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2257151[/snapback]​*


What about mentioning fellow UCE membership??? I'm putting together an order as we speak...


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STREET SWEEPAZ_@Oct 1 2004, 11:05 AM
> *I am looking for a nice Dark wild cherry color ......Like HOK's KBC wild cherry over black base....... I would like to find a Metallic dark charcoal base instead of plain black....... LMK if these guys have that ... All i seen was a list of colors but,I would like to view them if possible........
> Like i said , i would like to save a few bucks here and there with yoru paint kits..... I get a decent deal on HOK thru my work & they have a full line of HOK on hand .... LMK about the other urethane & single stage paints as well for those shoot & sell cars ,..........Thanks , BOB_T
> [snapback]2259715[/snapback]​*


Damn, I didnt get on LIL yesterday at work, I will take care of you but I will have to answer you question on monday when my paint gut is there.


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by usojohn_@Oct 1 2004, 05:59 PM
> *What about mentioning fellow UCE membership??? I'm putting together an order as we speak...
> [snapback]2260502[/snapback]​*


YOU KNOW!!!!
Just ask for Dave and tell him about LIL, and just say something like "Hook me up, I'm in USO car club, your nephew is affiliated with us" he is a cool SOB he will take care of you Uce! :thumbsup:


----------



## unkuthz (Dec 8, 2003)

It look slike people are buying but has anyone actually used the stuff yet. Kirker's website is pretty plain, no history. ready to order but like to find out how its laying down for people before i order. dont get me wrong sounds like some good stuff, definately good prices fosho!!

how much extra is it for non factory packaged items, like a 2003 niissan factory color (Brickyard)?


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

hit me up -- you have a PM


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STREET SWEEPAZ_@Oct 1 2004, 11:05 AM
> *I am looking for a nice Dark wild cherry color ......Like HOK's KBC wild cherry over black base....... I would like to find a Metallic dark charcoal base instead of plain black....... LMK if these guys have that ... All i seen was a list of colors but,I would like to view them if possible........
> Like i said , i would like to save a few bucks here and there with yoru paint kits..... I get a decent deal on HOK thru my work & they have a full line of HOK on hand .... LMK about the other urethane & single stage paints as well for those shoot & sell cars ,..........Thanks , BOB_T
> [snapback]2259715[/snapback]​*


You can either go to our web site and view the Kirker color chart, or the HOK is on there as well.

Check out Dark Garnet Red Met. :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by unkuthz_@Oct 2 2004, 10:29 PM
> *It look slike people are buying but has anyone actually used the stuff yet. Kirker's website is pretty plain, no history. ready to order but like to find out how its laying down for people before i order. dont get me wrong sounds like some good stuff, definately good prices fosho!!
> 
> how much extra is it for non factory packaged items, like a 2003 niissan factory color (Brickyard)?
> [snapback]2262812[/snapback]​*


The only thing I offer is a pre-mixed paint from kirker, or custom kolors from HOK, here is the paint chart.

Click Here to view HOK chart

:biggrin:


----------



## unkuthz (Dec 8, 2003)

i think that garnet red looks good but i seen it on a carmaro and its a little light for what i want, maybe that chrysler raspberry might be darker? or get some black base and add it to the garnet to get it darker.


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by unkuthz_@Oct 4 2004, 10:10 AM
> *i think that garnet red looks good but i seen it on a carmaro and its a little light for what i want, maybe that chrysler raspberry might be darker? or get some black base and add it to the garnet to get it darker.
> [snapback]2265627[/snapback]​*


Yeah you could do that fossho, just add a little black base to darken it up a little. :biggrin:


----------



## roadmaster_tx (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Oct 4 2004, 07:51 AM
> *The only thing I offer is a pre-mixed paint from kirker, or custom kolors from HOK, here is the paint chart.
> 
> Click Here to view HOK chart
> ...



hows the paint quality of kirker paints compare to ppg, im not real experienced in painting cars ...so any info is appreciated

also..how is the quality of miraclearII as compared to ppg clear

its not gonna be one of those cheap clears where u keep spraying it and keep spraying it and nothing happens?

thanks again


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by roadmaster_tx_@Oct 4 2004, 04:51 PM
> *hows the paint quality of kirker paints compare to ppg, im not real experienced in painting cars ...so any info is appreciated
> 
> also..how is the quality of miraclearII as compared to ppg clear
> ...


Clear is Clear, its all about the same.

Kirker is Acrylic Urethane, its doesnt have the same UV inhibitor as the PPG, but I have never had any problems with it.

Its easy to spray, its almost idiot proof :biggrin:


----------



## roadmaster_tx (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Oct 5 2004, 07:18 AM
> *Clear is Clear, its all about the same.
> 
> Kirker is Acrylic Urethane, its doesnt have the same UV inhibitor as the PPG, but I have never had any problems with it.
> ...



actually, id like to differ on that

clear is just not clear...it does matter what brand it is...you can go out and buy a no name brand from autozone or something compared to ppg clear...and clearly there is a difference

for every one coat u spray with ppg is almost* equal to 3 coats of the off brand*...and most painters here who have experience *will attest to that*

now...as far as ppg products go....do yall sell ppg paint and clear?

thanks again


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by roadmaster_tx_@Oct 5 2004, 11:39 PM
> *actually, id like to differ on that
> 
> clear is just not clear...it does matter what brand it is...you can go out and buy a no name brand from autozone or something compared to ppg clear...and clearly there is a difference
> ...


We have "American Finishes" wich is a private lable for PPG, but we are not a PPG distributor.


----------



## CaddyDaddy (Sep 10, 2004)

PPG is the shit so is ICI autocolor Spies Hecker and DuPont aren't to bad. Siekens is also a good brand if you ask me I personally like ICI and PPG.


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CaddyDaddy_@Oct 6 2004, 09:28 AM
> *PPG is the shit so is ICI autocolor Spies Hecker and DuPont aren't to bad. Siekens is also a good brand if you ask me I personally like ICI and PPG.
> [snapback]2271013[/snapback]​*


uffin:


----------



## blackoutken (Aug 12, 2004)

anyone have pics of the kicker paint on a car I'm going to buy it anyway because I'm a beginner but would like to see if used


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

TTT


----------



## NotAnothaLykeme (Jul 15, 2004)

can you get color charts for the kirker paint???

also is the retail price what i would b paying or how much id bepaying from you guys??? and can i use the shimirin glamour metallic as a base and then clear and flake over it??? how heavy is the flake in the glamour metallic?


----------



## nv300ex (Apr 5, 2004)

well i defnitly gotta reply .. i want to order some kirker 2k urethane high build primer.. do you know the quality? also it says its tintable.. what color is buff, i dont think i can get the buff tinted to nearly a black.. i think im in fantasy land on that one..... was thinkin buff color is like a yellowish color.... well let me know what color is buff and what kind of quality is that urethane primer.. does it shrink? and is it sandable easy..


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

can the kirker primers/base be used with hok or other companies finishes???


----------



## nv300ex (Apr 5, 2004)

i was thinkin the same thing myself.... actually i think you can use their products.. im considering using their 2k urethane primer under HOK paints n clears... 
i'd read both charts and you can use a catalyzed primers/sealers under hok,
i'd seen some painters on the web their using other products.. like dupont , ppg under n over their hok for their custom painters.. but since they do it alot, its probably a matter of whats compatable with the other.. not the brand... some sticks with same brand.. n then others likes to get fantsy n mix match.. 
i'd asked smartshoppersinc support.. i'll tell ya what they said when i get a reply back


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Man, we have really busy here lately, I will answer your questions when I get to work today!


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@Oct 11 2004, 04:51 PM
> *can the kirker primers/base be used with hok or other companies finishes???
> [snapback]2285803[/snapback]​*


yes and no. It not a really good idea because they are 2 different types of paint (not just brand) but i have done it without any problems.


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Oct 14 2004, 07:00 PM
> *yes and no. It not a really good idea because they are 2 different types of paint (not just brand) but i have done it without any problems.
> [snapback]2297400[/snapback]​*


Thanks Doe, I havent been able to answer questions....hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Damn work has been unbeliveable, I will TRY to answer questions monday. SORRY


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

DAMN DOUBLE POST!!!!!


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

[attachmentid=49976]
Smart Shoppers Inc. ~ Autobody Supplies


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Aug 23 2004, 07:26 AM
> *Start to Finish Kit includes :
> 
> · ¾Gal. of Urethane Color (40+ Colors Available)
> ...






can you get the kit with hok base...?


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

I sent you another Pm..... get back to me asap .... I should have left you my phone # but , I will call you guys soon - monday


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

BEST AUTO SUPPLY STORE IN THE COUNTRY!!


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Oct 20 2004, 11:11 AM
> *BEST AUTO SUPPLY STORE IN THE COUNTRY!!
> [snapback]2314526[/snapback]​*


:thumbsup:


----------



## blackoutken (Aug 12, 2004)

USOFAMILY do you think smartshoppers could put together a HOK kit


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blackoutken_@Oct 21 2004, 08:07 AM
> *USOFAMILY  do you think smartshoppers could put together a HOK kit
> [snapback]2316500[/snapback]​*


Good question, I can ask!


----------



## KandyMcSS (Aug 24, 2004)

Can ya'll get Lambo Door kits for a 1986 Monte SS


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Yeah we can get the Lambo kits but, to honest with you...you can get them cheaper out of the magazines


----------



## Skylarccord (Sep 23, 2004)

*too lazy to look and comps too slow*

enought materials ( primer clear and paint) to paint a 70 lark droptop. candy green, and 2 yellow crystalized stripes.. how much woukd that run me?


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blackoutken_@Oct 21 2004, 08:07 AM
> *USOFAMILY  do you think smartshoppers could put together a HOK kit
> [snapback]2316500[/snapback]​*


Yeah we can put a HOK kit together, just call our toll free number and ask for Dave, he might connect you to Kenny but between those two guys they can get something together for you. :thumbsup:
1-800-541-0399


----------



## KandyMcSS (Aug 24, 2004)

How much can ya'll get some for a 86 mc ss and what is the cheapest you have seen them the cheapest I've seen is $1000.00 free shipping


----------



## 64 (Jan 4, 2002)

I ordered a bunch of papers and a 8" sander a few weeks ago. Daves the man!!!!!!!!!!!! Well KEnny to!!!!!!!!


----------



## 64 (Jan 4, 2002)

ordered 8 gals of fleet white today


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MyFamiliaCC (Dec 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Aug 20 2004, 05:30 AM
> *Smart Shoppers Auto Body Supplies Louisville, We Ship To 48 States
> [snapback]2151533[/snapback]​*


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MyFamiliaCC_@Oct 31 2004, 06:29 PM
> *
> [snapback]2345857[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Nov 1 2004, 09:00 AM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]2347390[/snapback]​*


whats up curt you know anyone that does convertible tops,i need a top put on my 73 delta 88 royal


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@Nov 2 2004, 12:12 PM
> *whats up curt you know anyone that does convertible tops,i need a top put on my 73 delta 88 royal
> [snapback]2351350[/snapback]​*


The only person I know is Mike Sweeny here in Louisville. He did the interior in my expedition.


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

i called a few times but i got no answer... i think i called a little early tho ...... 



--Is the shipping gonna kill the price savings on the paint costs.... It seems like a good deal on the paint kits but , is shipping going to kill us ????? I live in the Twin Ports region of Wisconsin / Duluth Minnesota...... LMK about that will ya , Thanks ,BOB_T


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STREET SWEEPAZ_@Nov 6 2004, 05:55 AM
> *i called a few times but i got no answer... i think i called a little early tho ......
> --Is the shipping gonna kill the price savings on the paint costs.... It seems like a good deal on the paint kits but , is shipping going to kill us ????? I live in the Twin Ports region of Wisconsin / Duluth Minnesota...... LMK about that will ya , Thanks ,BOB_T
> [snapback]2364870[/snapback]​*


Nah, shipping shouldn't kill you, like I say just talk to Dave and he will hook you up just mention LIL


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

You work there too or something -???? I dont follow up on everything here on layitlow like some of these other guys -- I gotta go & make some money to pay bills ya know .......Man , the woods right now is on fire !!!!!!!!! I hear gunshots all over !!!!!!!! Damn it -- Im kinda missing deer hunting now that i shoot with a bow............... maybe not ....


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

i just ordered my shit from dave, i got four quarts of the HOK Designer Pearl Tangelo, got 2 quarts of the white base coat, and 3 quarts of reducer.................shipping and everything was like $288. i thought that was good cause the paint was like 42.50 a quart


----------



## KINGLOWNESS (Nov 13, 2002)

Just to let everyone know myself and my girlfiriend have both purchased items from Smart Shoppers Inc. And I must say: VERY GREAT PLACE TO DO BUSINESS and a BUNCH OF GREAT PEOPLE TO DO BUSINESS WITH!!! I bought all of my House of Kolor by Valspar Paint, Reducer, Catalyst, Clear.... And Saved about $200.00 on everything as compared to a local paint shop. The list goes on. And My girlfriend bought a set of Wheels from Smart Shoppers. It's not very often you can come across a shop that you can look back after the purchase and say DAMN THATS A GREAT PLACE. But Smart Shoppers IS THE PLACE!!! So I HIGHLY RECOMMEND THEM TO EVERYONE I KNOW!!!


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KINGLOWNESS_@Nov 6 2004, 12:04 PM
> *Just to let everyone know myself and my girlfiriend have both purchased items from Smart Shoppers Inc. And I must say: VERY GREAT PLACE TO DO BUSINESS and a BUNCH OF GREAT PEOPLE TO DO BUSINESS WITH!!! I bought all of my House of Kolor by Valspar Paint, Reducer, Catalyst, Clear.... And Saved about $200.00 on everything as compared to a local paint shop. The list goes on. And My girlfriend bought a set of Wheels from Smart Shoppers. It's not very often you can come across a shop that you can look back after the purchase and say DAMN THATS A GREAT PLACE. But Smart Shoppers IS THE PLACE!!! So I HIGHLY RECOMMEND THEM TO EVERYONE I KNOW!!!
> [snapback]2365269[/snapback]​*


helll yeah man............... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KINGLOWNESS_@Nov 6 2004, 01:04 PM
> *Just to let everyone know myself and my girlfiriend have both purchased items from Smart Shoppers Inc. And I must say: VERY GREAT PLACE TO DO BUSINESS and a BUNCH OF GREAT PEOPLE TO DO BUSINESS WITH!!! I bought all of my House of Kolor by Valspar Paint, Reducer, Catalyst, Clear.... And Saved about $200.00 on everything as compared to a local paint shop. The list goes on. And My girlfriend bought a set of Wheels from Smart Shoppers. It's not very often you can come across a shop that you can look back after the purchase and say DAMN THATS A GREAT PLACE. But Smart Shoppers IS THE PLACE!!! So I HIGHLY RECOMMEND THEM TO EVERYONE I KNOW!!!
> [snapback]2365269[/snapback]​*


:thumbsup: You know we take care of eveybody out there!
Thanks for the props Neil!


----------



## KINGLOWNESS (Nov 13, 2002)

It's ALL GOOD!!!


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KINGLOWNESS_@Nov 6 2004, 07:52 PM
> *It's ALL GOOD!!!
> [snapback]2366144[/snapback]​*


Whats been up with you bro, I havent seen the roller lately?


----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)

I wish you guys would open up a retail store in Lakeland Florida...

I miss going in there...

stereo rims, painting from start to finish
and what ever the hell else you might need or want...

Dammit...


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rlowride_@Nov 7 2004, 09:49 AM
> *I wish you guys would open up a retail store in Lakeland Florida...
> 
> I miss going in there...
> ...


My Dad was talking about moving to Jacksonville, we got family there but this was a while back I dont think he is gonna do it now!


----------



## MyFamiliaCC (Dec 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Aug 20 2004, 04:30 AM
> *Smart Shoppers Auto Body Supplies Louisville, We Ship To 48 States
> [snapback]2151533[/snapback]​*


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MyFamiliaCC_@Nov 10 2004, 08:16 PM
> *
> [snapback]2382284[/snapback]​*


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

--- Tell you what .......................



i talked to somone the other day -- I forgot who but, the customer info was good so far -- I called for a chip book of colors so that I could show potential customers what paint i can do for them ....... 


-- i think i could save at least $100 per car with every "$160+S&H" paint kit they offer...... if I do 10 cars in the summer -- That alone pays for 1 months worth of shop rent.......


-- i was told that they were out of color cards & that i should call back on FRIDAY but, I FORGOT to call..................... 



USOFamily , if i were to give you my addy -- can you just send me one of them cards ???? I am a night person so when i do get up , I have to rush around before the stores open & shit ......LMK if thats possible ... I am hoping to hurry up & try a kit out ......





--- Whats the payment method?????? After awhile of good buyers record -- Do you guys offer a form of a Painters/ Business Account ??? 


thanks again, BOB_T


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STREET SWEEPAZ_@Nov 13 2004, 04:07 AM
> *--- Tell you what .......................
> i talked to somone the other day -- I forgot who but, the customer info was good so far -- I called for a chip book of colors so that I could show potential customers what paint i can do for them .......
> -- i think i could save at least $100 per car with every "$160+S&H" paint kit they offer...... if I do 10 cars in the summer -- That alone pays for 1 months worth of shop rent.......
> ...


Yeah whats the address and I will send you one right out.....sorry it took me so long to reply


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

great prices I think you'll be hearing from me when i flake out my lac this spring :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CadillacRoyalty_@Nov 19 2004, 09:50 PM
> *great prices I think you'll be hearing from me when i flake out my lac this spring  :cheesy:  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2430289[/snapback]​*


:thumbsup:


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

TTT



> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Aug 23 2004, 08:26 AM
> *Start to Finish Kit includes :
> 
> · ¾Gal. of Urethane Color (40+ Colors Available)
> ...


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

great prices on hok, 3m disc, i'll be putting a order in soon too. :cheesy:


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

I keep forgetting to call ............. I need that color chip book / folder ............


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STREET SWEEPAZ_@Nov 23 2004, 12:05 PM
> *I keep forgetting to call .............  I need that color chip book / folder ............
> [snapback]2440473[/snapback]​*


Im gonna try to get your chart out today :biggrin:


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

i appreciate it -- iMy cel phone dont have any reception while im at home -- I have to travel about 10 miles closer to town in order to get signal....... Thanks , BOB_T



-- I am going to offer these kids out here with cars but not alot of money - cheaper paintjobs on thier cars ...... Most of the younger guys & gals cant afford a $1000 & up paintjob so , if i can save with the kits -- I can lower the price of painting & still make some money off the top .....


I will still try & call you guys tho .... I cant believe i space it out so much but, we are getting ready to pull off 2 impala bodies & get them all painted up & that .... Thanks again, BOB_T


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STREET SWEEPAZ_@Nov 24 2004, 02:46 PM
> *i appreciate it -- iMy cel phone dont have any reception while im at home -- I have to travel about 10 miles closer to town in order to get signal....... Thanks , BOB_T
> -- I am going to offer these kids out here with cars but not alot of money - cheaper paintjobs on thier cars ...... Most of the younger guys & gals cant afford a $1000 & up paintjob so , if i can save with the kits -- I can lower the price of painting & still make some money off the top .....
> I will still try & call you guys tho .... I cant believe i space it out so much but,  we are getting ready to pull off 2 impala bodies & get them all painted up & that .... Thanks again, BOB_T
> [snapback]2444985[/snapback]​*


No problem just glad I can help


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Aug 20 2004, 06:30 AM
> *Smart Shoppers Auto Body Supplies Louisville, We Ship To 48 States
> [snapback]2151533[/snapback]​*


:biggrin:


----------



## USOIVLIFEKY (May 4, 2002)

TTT


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

--- Got it today !!!!!!!! Thanks for that again .... I like the colors on there alot...... Im sure these colors appeal to alot of people & im sure these colors will mix together too ............... Thanks alot & I look forward to the first order here soon.....BOB_T


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STREET SWEEPAZ_@Nov 29 2004, 08:16 PM
> *--- Got it today !!!!!!!! Thanks for that again .... I like the colors on there alot...... Im sure these colors appeal to alot of people & im sure these colors will mix together too ............... Thanks alot & I look forward to the first order here soon.....BOB_T
> [snapback]2459255[/snapback]​*


Glad to hear you got the color chart :biggrin:


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

Anytime ..... It gives an extra kick when it comes to trusting who has good servise & that .. I wasnt relying on you to come thru for me & yet you did anyways .... I would have gotten around to calling again but , Sometimes things dont go the way they should...... Thanks Again & We will be doing some business soon.....BOB_T


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STREET SWEEPAZ_@Nov 30 2004, 10:22 PM
> *Anytime ..... It gives an extra kick when it comes to trusting who has good servise & that .. I wasnt relying on you to come thru for me & yet you did anyways .... I would have gotten around to calling again but , Sometimes things dont go the way they should...... Thanks Again & We will be doing some business soon.....BOB_T
> [snapback]2462909[/snapback]​*


:biggrin:


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

just waking up I see ????/ Im about to hit the hay in 20minutes....


You wouldnt happen to have extra 64 parts around would you ??? We have (2) here that will be needing some extra stuff soon ....LMK


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STREET SWEEPAZ_@Dec 4 2004, 07:39 AM
> *just waking up I see ????/ Im about to hit the hay in 20minutes....
> You wouldnt happen to have extra 64 parts around would you ??? We have (2) here that will be needing some extra stuff soon ....LMK
> [snapback]2473811[/snapback]​*


Yeah here soon Im going to have all the trim and bumpers, everything looks good just not perfect, you can see what the trim looks like on my website.


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

We might need those bumpers -- The ones on here looked mint when we bought the car & now after 6 months later -- the Chrome is peeling off & it looks like shit it really does..... 

This car should look decent ... Not a body off but , it has a full frame done & welds smoothed out, Newer stock interior , New engine & tranny , & fresh Hydraulics ...

-- I just finished pulling the car apart & sandblasted the dash & the firewall, & partial frame & belly so far, Im going to blast the engine so we can paint it to match the car ....... 

-- I Am looking for these main items: bumpers, core support , Radiator, upper & lower arms, power assist components (Inner & outter tie rod Tie rod sleeve) . 


I will check out the site & then Pm you ...... 
--


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

USO FAMILY, did u get your p.m. i sent you


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Dec 6 2004, 11:30 PM
> *USO FAMILY, did u get your p.m. i sent you
> [snapback]2480864[/snapback]​*


No I didnt, It must hgave gotten deleted


----------



## LincolnJames (Oct 30, 2002)

u still havent given me my price yet...


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Nov 24 2004, 02:44 PM
> *Im gonna try to get your chart out today :biggrin:
> [snapback]2443745[/snapback]​*



how much are the catologs and/or color folders


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Dec 7 2004, 08:38 PM
> *how much are the catologs and/or color folders
> [snapback]2483735[/snapback]​*


Just call my warehouse at 800-541-0399, and ask for Tony or John and they will send you a full catalog and a color chart for free and they will send it out that day!


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LincolnJames_@Dec 7 2004, 05:55 PM
> *u still havent given me my price yet...
> [snapback]2483185[/snapback]​*


Damn, Kenny hasnt gave me the info yet, what was it again that you was needing and I will personally get it together?


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Dec 7 2004, 04:39 PM
> *No I didnt, It must hgave gotten deleted
> [snapback]2483131[/snapback]​*



alright chek your pm homie
ben


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Aug 20 2004, 04:30 AM
> *Smart Shoppers Auto Body Supplies Louisville, We Ship To 48 States
> [snapback]2151533[/snapback]​*


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

hey uso chek your pm again homie

thanks
ben


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

Do you guys sell HOK kandy by the gallon ????Most places sell by the quart............ I will look again but i have some really slow ass dial up ... I been on the Pc for about 5 hours & still have less than 20 posts so far......


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Aug 20 2004, 06:30 AM
> *Smart Shoppers Auto Body Supplies Louisville, We Ship To 48 States
> [snapback]2151533[/snapback]​*


:biggrin:


----------



## Smart Shoppers Inc. (Dec 11, 2004)

Hey, its me USOFAMILY I just made a name for the shop.


----------



## Smart Shoppers (Dec 14, 2004)

That name was too long here is my new one for the shop. :biggrin:


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

You guys got prety good deals ok HoK kandy ????? I will have to go & look again.......


----------



## dubbrollin (Jan 6, 2004)

can we get this pinned????

i looking for paint now 
you got periwinkle
i didnt see that color with any of the companies. maybe i just missed it.


----------



## Smart Shoppers (Dec 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dubbrollin_@Dec 15 2004, 12:08 AM
> *can we get this pinned????
> 
> i looking for paint now
> ...


Im sure we have it or something real close, you can call our toll free number in my signature and they will be glad to assist you with anything just mention LIL and they will hook it up with a special discount when you order. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

reiceved catalog today, thanks curtis :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Dec 19 2004, 12:46 AM
> *reiceved catalog today, thanks curtis :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2521191[/snapback]​*


No Problem, give us a call if you have any questions.


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

i want a testimonial on this stuff. anyone use it? what were the results? pics of rides with this paint? help me out..... please....


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

What paint ????? The HoK is Hok anyway you wanna look at it ........... 

As far as the other stuff for $160 + shipping - Its $160 !!!!!! You cant expect the world out of that but im sure it is a decent & low cost source for those who are not looking to get a show car & or need to paint a car to help it sell better.............. Ya Know??


----------



## jumper (Jan 21, 2002)

i dunno if this was asked in this form or not but DOES THE PRICE INCLUDE THE PRICE OF THE ITEM AND SHIPPING OR JUST ONE OF THOSE


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jumper_@Dec 27 2004, 09:57 PM
> *i dunno if this was asked in this form or not but DOES THE PRICE INCLUDE THE PRICE OF THE ITEM AND SHIPPING OR JUST ONE OF THOSE
> [snapback]2547545[/snapback]​*


Should be the price of the item, there is a shipping table on the site though, that way you can figure it out.


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

isnt there 2 different price listings -- 1 for UPS & the other for Truck Freight........????


i will have to check again....


----------



## Bigthangs (Jan 17, 2002)

I'm ready to order some stuff now who should I talk to


----------



## Bigthangs (Jan 17, 2002)

Flake on ebay
Try this might help


> _Originally posted by STREET SWEEPAZ_@Dec 28 2004, 09:01 AM
> *isnt there 2 different price listings -- 1 for UPS & the other for Truck Freight........????
> i will have to check again....
> [snapback]2549053[/snapback]​*


----------



## jumper (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STREET SWEEPAZ_@Dec 28 2004, 08:01 AM
> *isnt there 2 different price listings -- 1 for UPS & the other for Truck Freight........????
> i will have to check again....
> [snapback]2549053[/snapback]​*



yeah there is so what does that mean..............does that mean it is the price of the item and the shipping together???????????????


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

One price is for buying single quanities, and the other is case price.


----------



## 64 (Jan 4, 2002)

Talk to Tony, 


Hey Curtis, is Dave coming back??? I called today and ordered some stuff and they said he was no longer there.


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Aug 20 2004, 04:30 AM
> *Smart Shoppers Auto Body Supplies Louisville, We Ship To 48 States
> [snapback]2151533[/snapback]​*


:thumbsup:


----------



## jumper (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Dec 29 2004, 08:10 PM
> *One price is for buying single quanities, and the other is case price.
> [snapback]2554691[/snapback]​*



so in the HOK section it says like a quart of paint is like 30 dollars ups and 35 dollars frieght (not exact prices) so the 35 dollars is for a case????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jumper_@Jan 1 2005, 11:41 PM
> *so in the HOK section it says like a quart of paint is like 30 dollars ups and 35 dollars frieght (not exact prices) so the 35 dollars is for a case????????????????????????????????????????
> [snapback]2562927[/snapback]​*


Best bet is to call and talk to Tony or Dave and they can answer your questions, I work at the retail store so Im not too sure either.......sorry.


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64_@Dec 30 2004, 09:14 PM
> *Talk to Tony,
> Hey Curtis, is Dave coming back??? I called today and ordered some stuff and they said he was no longer there.
> [snapback]2558142[/snapback]​*


Yeah Dave is suposed to come back tomorrow.


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Aug 23 2004, 08:26 AM
> *Start to Finish Kit includes :
> 
> · ¾Gal. of Urethane Color (40+ Colors Available)
> ...


TTT


----------



## inspirations central cal. (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

TTT


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## andyp (Jan 5, 2005)

So I've been lerking on the boards for awhile and figured I'd post, cuz this price has really got me interested. The start to finish is a great price but I've done some research on the Kirker paint and I've heard from lots of people that the clear coat sucks on it and the paint will end up fading soon (specially in AZ where I'm moving to  

So my question is: what would be a good substitute for the kirker clear? I'm assuming the kirker paint and base is fine, I'd just feel better with a better clear ya know... 


Then again I could be wrong, I'm a big time newbie when it comes to painting. 

Thanks meng


----------



## trampbaby (Jun 22, 2002)

i'm gettin ready to buy a cutty & make it my first pet project,

im pretty good with my hands and i pick up really fast, how involved is the process for learning to do my own paint...no ghost graphics, striping or nothing just clean even color...candy & flakes maybe


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by andyp_@Jan 14 2005, 01:29 AM
> *So I've been lerking on the boards for awhile and figured I'd post, cuz this price has really got me interested.  The start to finish is a great price but I've done some research on the Kirker paint and I've heard from lots of people that the clear coat sucks on it and the paint will end up fading soon (specially in AZ where I'm moving to
> 
> So my question is: what would be a good substitute for the kirker clear?  I'm assuming the kirker paint and base is fine, I'd just feel better with a better clear ya know...
> ...


I would call our toll free number and talk to Dave or Tony they know a little bit more than I do.


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

We are getting ready to get them SS parts off of you & that ..... Im going to be placing an order here soon for some paint too !!!!!! 

I have a few people wanting some cars done but, right now i have mostly small items.... 


I will need your phone Number here so we can get them parts off of you here soon .... Thanks for looking out , BOB_T


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STREET SWEEPAZ_@Jan 15 2005, 12:34 AM
> *We are getting ready to get them SS parts off of you & that ..... Im going to be placing an order here soon for some paint too !!!!!!
> 
> I have a few people wanting some cars done but, right now i have mostly small items....
> ...


Ok my number is 502-964-6652 Im there 10-6, monday-friday ask for Curtis.
I have alot of shit off the car so hit me up as soon as you want it.


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

Thats a damn good deal. Do you carry airbrush paint. what brand?


----------



## SJ RIDER (Oct 27, 2004)

HOW MUCH 4 A COMPLETE BRANDYWINE WITH SILVER BASE SET-UP 4 93 BIG BODY HAS FULL VINIL


----------



## andyp (Jan 5, 2005)

I called up Yesterday and talked to (can't remember his name but he said he was Curtis' uncle). Anyway he was really nice and helpful, shot the shit for awhile. I think I'm going to get the start to finish but without the clear coat cuz from what I've heard it sucks. I'm going to swap it out for the high UV protection HOK clear. 

Sounds like a great deal. Anyone laid down the Kirker paint?


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by andyp_@Jan 22 2005, 07:07 PM
> * Anyway he was really nice and helpful, shot the shit for awhile.
> [snapback]2632966[/snapback]​*


Sounds like it might have been Dave.


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

TTT


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

DID you ever get the stuff situated for the items you were talking about selling ??? LMK what is going with them will ya ?? Thanks < BOB_T


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STREET SWEEPAZ_@Feb 2 2005, 03:40 AM
> *DID you ever get the stuff situated for the items you were talking about selling ??? LMK what is going with them will ya ?? Thanks < BOB_T
> [snapback]2672720[/snapback]​*


Yeah, what was it you were wanting? I can now sell everything that I have left over.


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

So who here has tried the start to finish kit? What was your exsperiance?


----------



## wasup (Apr 3, 2004)

USO do you sell any airbrush thx wasup


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wasup_@Feb 3 2005, 10:58 PM
> *USO do you sell any airbrush thx wasup
> [snapback]2680878[/snapback]​*


Yes we do sell airbrushes.


----------



## SQUASH (Jan 16, 2003)

if u come in the store which price do u get the truck price or the ups price


----------



## 64 (Jan 4, 2002)

Man I have ordered much stuff form Dave, once again he is a great dude, very helpfull, I ordered about 400.00 worth and got it last friday. So noone should be scared to oredr there stuff , not had a problem with them yet, Talked wioth him today about a new gun..


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SQUASH_@Feb 10 2005, 02:08 AM
> *if u come in the store which price do u get the truck price or the ups price
> [snapback]2705244[/snapback]​*


UPS


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64_@Feb 10 2005, 09:35 PM
> *Man I have ordered much stuff form Dave, once again he is a great dude, very helpfull, I ordered about 400.00 worth and got it last friday. So noone should be scared to oredr there stuff , not had a problem with them yet, Talked wioth him today about a new gun..
> [snapback]2708867[/snapback]​*


:thumbsup: thanks for the props, like Ive said, we have been in business since 1976 if we were in it to fuck people around we wouldnt be here. LOL


----------



## concrete (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Aug 20 2004, 05:30 AM
> *Smart Shoppers Auto Body Supplies Louisville, We Ship To 48 States
> [snapback]2151533[/snapback]​*



hey how could I get a color chart or a sample or something from you? I'm trying to decide on a few HOK kandies....


----------



## 64 (Jan 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by concrete_@Feb 12 2005, 12:20 AM
> *hey how could I get a color chart or a sample or something from you? I'm trying to decide on a few HOK kandies....
> [snapback]2714421[/snapback]​*


them candy charts are high. I see what I can get ehm for.





I orderd the Devilbiss GtI millinium(sp) today


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by concrete_@Feb 12 2005, 12:20 AM
> *hey how could I get a color chart or a sample or something from you? I'm trying to decide on a few HOK kandies....
> [snapback]2714421[/snapback]​*


Call, 1-800-541-0399 and ask for Dave, Tony or John, they can help you out!


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

I am interested in one of the start to finish kits but I am not sure about the color. Where can I see the color charts.


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@Feb 13 2005, 09:34 PM
> *I am interested in one of the start to finish kits but I am not sure about the color. Where can I see the color charts.
> [snapback]2721004[/snapback]​*


You can view the chart online here Color Chart! or you can call 1-800-541-0399 and ask for Tony or Dave and they will send you a color chart, catalog and a few deal sheets! :biggrin:


----------



## concrete (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Feb 13 2005, 08:39 PM
> *You can view the chart online here Color Chart! or you can call 1-800-541-0399 and ask for Tony or Dave and they will send you a color chart, catalog and a few deal sheets! :biggrin:
> [snapback]2721030[/snapback]​*



I called. He said that the kandy charts were 35 bucks.


----------



## nv300ex (Apr 5, 2004)

USO, i'd ordered some stuff from yall at the end of 2004 and im going to finish out my paint supplies..and seen on the website everything nearly gone up around 3 bucks.... whats the deal... just wondering if it goes up every so often or just a one time thing?? 

you sell airbrushes, do you sell the needles for badger 150 airbrush.. i need a fine needle.. just thought to ask before i place my order...


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by concrete_@Feb 16 2005, 11:36 AM
> *I called. He said that the kandy charts were 35 bucks.
> [snapback]2733194[/snapback]​*


That is probaly for the kandy charts because HOK charges vendors for them.


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

Just placed my order great customer service. Can't wait to get my paint. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

:thumbsup: Hey we are working on a new paint line up that will be in the $160 kit and they are HOK colors! :0 should be off the hook and give you a custom color for cheap!


----------



## nv300ex (Apr 5, 2004)

USO - i have a question for you, i'd ordered some stuff in nov 2004, im going to spray that paint this spring.. which is a couple months from that, well my hok catalyst is expiration date on the can is 3-16-2004, 
it was sent to me like 8 months after it expired.. so now its like a year.
so my question to you is.. its still in the box.. kept in descent temperature in the house, not opened.. its still sealed.. is it any good.??
i called smartshoppers and one of the guys, said it was ok as long as it wasn't in frozen temperatures and that its normal to send catalyst out after its expired.. need your input before i use this stuff... or should i talk to somebody else than the guy that took my call??


----------



## pfccrider (Dec 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Feb 25 2005, 11:17 AM
> *:thumbsup: Hey we are working on a new paint line up that will be in the $160 kit and they are HOK colors! :0 should be off the hook and give you a custom color for cheap!
> [snapback]2775938[/snapback]​*



what colors? and when? soon
:cheesy:


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nv300ex_@Feb 28 2005, 02:19 PM
> *USO - i have a question for you, i'd ordered some stuff in nov 2004, im going to spray that paint this spring.. which is a couple months from that, well my hok catalyst is expiration date on the can is 3-16-2004,
> it was sent to me like 8 months after it expired.. so now its like a year.
> so my question to you is.. its still in the box.. kept in descent temperature in the house, not opened.. its still sealed.. is it any good.??
> ...


All paint supplies should allways stay good as long as they are unoped and is not left in extreme low tepatures where they can freeze.


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pfccrider_@Mar 1 2005, 11:13 PM
> *what colors? and when? soon
> :cheesy:
> [snapback]2795976[/snapback]​*


Some of the popular HOK kandy colors and some of the popular pearl bases.
They are in the works tot he best of my knowlegde so I will keep you guys updated as soon as I know what going down! :biggrin:


----------



## Salem (Jan 29, 2005)

Is there any posiible that you shipp over seas?


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

I got my paint today thanks for the quick service. I will post pics of the finished product as soon as they are avalible.


----------



## nv300ex (Apr 5, 2004)

uso.. thanks man.. its appreciated.. i'd made an order here couple days ago.. n it arrrived.. some epoxy primer for another project.. i'd like to say thanks for the quick shipment... woot woot. another satisified customer.. i'll keep ordering in the future..


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

Here are a couple pics of some of the paint I ordered being put to use, final pics won't be posted until after the bikes first show. Next will be my car.


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Salem_@Mar 2 2005, 08:44 AM
> *Is there any posiible that you shipp over seas?
> [snapback]2797129[/snapback]​*


I think its just the 48 states, but I will ask again for you to be sure.


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@Mar 6 2005, 11:25 PM
> *Here are a couple pics of some of the paint I ordered being put to use, final pics won't be posted until after the bikes first show. Next will be my car.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks bro for posting some pics! Looks good.


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nv300ex_@Mar 3 2005, 09:47 PM
> *uso.. thanks man.. its appreciated.. i'd made an order here couple days ago.. n it arrrived.. some epoxy primer for another project.. i'd like to say thanks for the quick shipment... woot woot. another satisified customer.. i'll keep ordering in the future..
> [snapback]2805859[/snapback]​*


:thumbsup:


----------



## CaptainNasty (Nov 28, 2001)

Great guys to deal with!!! Curtis hit me up when the hosue of kolor stuff becomes in the 160 kits. We ended up not getting to paint the car before caspers so I might just wait and see what colors with be in hok stuff. THANKS!!!!!


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CaptainNasty_@Mar 7 2005, 03:13 PM
> *Great guys to deal with!!!  Curtis hit me up when the hosue of kolor stuff becomes in the 160 kits.  We ended up not getting to paint the car before caspers so I might just wait and see what colors with be in hok stuff.  THANKS!!!!!
> [snapback]2819712[/snapback]​*


No Problem!


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

Paint should not freeze ..................... 


I live in the damn snow & 8 months a year our temps are below 50 degrees & 6 of them in the freezing range ..... I have paint that has sat in my garage for years & it has never frozen or anything.....

- As for hardener ,,,, I know it becomes really thick & that but often times adding a hint of reducer to it will bring it back........ That all depends tho ..........







SMART SHOPPERS ,,,

-- I have 3 customers that want cars to be painted for cheap within the next month ... Whats the average cost for shipping the Paint kits to a business location ?? To 55806

The kit might be $160 but if for some reason it happens to cost $100 to ship it -- It might be more convienent to just buy local .... LMK asap & thanks , BOB_T


----------



## Faust (Feb 15, 2005)

fantastic prices, looks like im gonna paint my own car


----------



## Skully (Oct 3, 2004)

Not intended as a slam against Smart Shoppers, but you guys need to restructure your shipping charges. Over 50 bux to ship a Sata gun within the United States (Everhart Sales shipped me the same gun for around $16.00)? Other than that, a good company to deal with.


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STREET SWEEPAZ_@Mar 8 2005, 02:24 AM
> *Paint should not freeze .....................
> I live in the damn snow & 8 months a year our temps are below 50 degrees & 6 of them in the freezing range ..... I have paint that has sat in my garage for years & it has never frozen or anything.....
> 
> ...


I ordered a $160 kit and some extra stuff ( couple quarts of hok ) and my shipping to texas was less than $30.


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

hey im looking to order that 160$ kit within the next two weeks im deciding the colors, will the hok colors be in that kit by then? can u give me a color sheet with the hok colors that i can look at? Thanks also i need to know how much shipped to tinley park il 60477 will be for that kit

MIke

just pm me with info

if possible the trublue pearl? or the persimmon pearl??

lemme know the shipping price. thanks again


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

TTT


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

UPDATE on this HOK paint?????????



i got a car i need to paint.....85 impala.........need any kind of blue..........

just wanna paint it so i can sell it.........

does this kit come with clears????


MORE DETAILS please......


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

try to answer my question soon cuz i might order tomorrow


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@Mar 8 2005, 12:26 PM
> *I ordered a $160 kit and some extra stuff ( couple quarts of hok ) and my shipping to texas was less than $30.
> [snapback]2823995[/snapback]​*



Really ???? Thats not bad at all............. 


I just had 2 more kids asking for cheap paintjobs & I have a deal going on for $500 overall finishes ... Thats for the minimal of body work & No jambs, wetanding or buffing -- Just a cheap paintjob to get cars a different color.... 


Its seems to work ........ Kids want them cars done asap...........


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

damn i spray cars for $600 with jambs  



i know i am underpayed but i love to paint :biggrin:


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Mar 10 2005, 05:39 PM
> *damn i spray cars for $600 with jambs
> i know i am underpayed but i love to paint :biggrin:
> [snapback]2835145[/snapback]​*



I hope your not spraying a base clear system .....................


Even in an Omni line - Base is $60 gallon, $17 reducer , $75 Cheap clear gallon, $50 2k primer , $20 masking tape & paper, $50 in extras ( laquer thinner, sandpapers, Ect ) ...... 


Thats almost 1/2 of your money gone off the bat .... I know your not wetsanding & buffing that out ... If so , Your way under payed but, I used to do it for free untill i realized that im paying out o my own pocket to do these cars ... 

With the cost of materials & that the equipment to do a good job - Your minimal cost to do a decent paint job shoule be around $1000 - $1500 at least ......

The $500 jobs i offer is just for them kids who aint got alot of money to throw around & for those who want it to look better so they can sell it faster......


----------



## jeffsciv23 (May 30, 2003)

bump


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Sorry guys, they HOK style paint should be in in a few weeks, if you have any questions as far as why shipping is what it is you can allways call and ask for Tony and he can work something out with you, were here to help.


----------



## ohioswanga (Jan 25, 2005)

I went to maaco for the $200 special, and they told me $700 so i picked up a gun and started spraying myself :biggrin:


----------



## Skully (Oct 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Mar 17 2005, 05:01 AM
> *HOK style paint
> [snapback]2862467[/snapback]​*


Does this mean it isn't actually House of Kolor? Or is it the Matrix FX Series line (Matrix has cloned the HOK paint line)?

Just curious...


----------



## MrBiggs7 (Jan 17, 2005)

Nice site. Its helping encourage me to do my own car. My goal isn't to make a show car...just something really clean to cruise on weekends. 

Is there a beginning package for guns? I guess something that includes the air compressor, hoses, all that necessary shit. Help a n00b out.


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STREET SWEEPAZ_@Mar 11 2005, 05:23 AM
> *I hope your not spraying a base clear system .....................
> Even in an Omni line - Base is $60 gallon, $17 reducer , $75 Cheap clear gallon, $50 2k primer , $20 masking tape & paper, $50 in extras ( laquer thinner, sandpapers, Ect ) ......
> Thats almost 1/2 of your money gone off the bat .... I know your not wetsanding & buffing that out ... If so , Your way under payed but, I used to do it for free untill i realized that im paying out o my own pocket to do these cars ...
> ...




well i charge them $600 for base clear AFTER they buy the paint so actually i guess i really charge $900 which is still too cheap.........and yes i cut and buff them most of the time  

i undercharge on everything i do.......goldplating,powdercoating,painting.....


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skully_@Mar 18 2005, 01:47 AM
> *Does this mean it isn't actually House of Kolor? Or is it the Matrix FX Series line (Matrix has cloned the HOK paint line)?
> 
> Just curious...
> [snapback]2867165[/snapback]​*


Just check out our website Smart Shoppers Inc. We sell REAL House of Kolor paint, we also sell Kirker paint, wich they are going to make US a line of paint that is OUR paint line that is HOK 3 stage paints in a basecoat clear coat form. The color chart will be in soon and I will post pics, but keep checking the website for updates they update the site daily.


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

If you have any question on HOK paint as far as technical issues, you can visit our site for a COMPLETE online tech guide.

Check it out!

http://www.smartshoppersinc.com/HouseOfKol...fkolortech.html


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

We tested out the 160 kit on my hood and fender but the paint came out very thin and ran any sugestions on what might have gone wrong? Is there a nything different we need to do when spraying this paint vs ppg?


----------



## 83caddyhopper (Jan 26, 2005)

hey uso do yall have a bright green? I emailed the website but got nothing.


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

Anyone gonna answer my question?


----------



## tonyo524 (May 13, 2003)

stick with the H.O.K stuff, this no name stuff is thin like water. My H.O.K stuff was right on the money.


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

I will have about 3 - 4 orders of paint from you guys here within the month here i do believe........ 

i think were gonna need a metallic red , Black , silver & a blue ......... All depends whe everyone gets payed - But, im gonna try to get it shipped on a Pallet & shipped to the business so it will be alot less for shipping...................


BOB_T


----------



## tonyo524 (May 13, 2003)

hhmmm


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

kirker sucks.

Doesn't it


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

lookin to kandy out my ride..

wut all do i need to buy for a complete job on a 93 caprice?


----------



## d0caj1975 (Mar 9, 2005)

just for your info kirker automotive is adding a kandy line to its paint along with flakes, and pearls ill post pics of test panels when i get them done


----------



## CadyRidah (Nov 12, 2001)

just spent $536.66 today at smartshoppersinc. $65.91 of it was for shipping. love the prices and customer service but shipping seemed kind of high. anyone know what type of shipping they use cause if it's 2nd day air or something then that shipping charge sounds right. on of the items i bought was the sata digital. can't wait to use it.


----------



## CadyRidah (Nov 12, 2001)

i just realized i could have got the sata digital gun cheaper. :angry: i paid 388 at smartshoppersinc.com and at 14% for shipping it makes the total 442 shipped. i would have paied 417 shipped at toolparidise.com. the prices at smartshoppersinc.com is cheap but their shipping is too high. why is that? can someone explain? thats a $25 difference. :angry: in a way i'm dissapointed but the customer service was great. there's a lot of stuff i still need to buy from them but shipping prices need to be improved. do they offer other shipping options?
[attachmentid=141544]


----------



## CadyRidah (Nov 12, 2001)




----------



## so-crates (May 7, 2003)

arent they based in ky? and isnt oregon almost the opposite side of the country?


----------



## Skully (Oct 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CadyRidah_@Apr 6 2005, 09:11 PM
> *i just realized i could have got the sata digital gun cheaper.  :angry: i paid 388 at smartshoppersinc.com and at 14% for shipping it makes the total 442 shipped. i would have paied 417 shipped at toolparidise.com. the prices at smartshoppersinc.com is cheap but their shipping is too high. why is that? can someone explain? thats a $25 difference.  :angry: in a way i'm dissapointed but the customer service was great. there's a lot of stuff i still need to buy from them but shipping prices need to be improved. do they offer other shipping options?*


Same problem. They quoted me some ungodly amount for shipping a friggin' spray gun. It was around $50.00. Fifty bucks to ship a 4 pound package? No thanks. That's why I ordered my gun from Everhartsales.com.


----------



## CadyRidah (Nov 12, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Skully_@Apr 8 2005, 06:21 PM
> *Same problem. They quoted me some ungodly amount for shipping a friggin' spray gun. It was around $50.00. Fifty bucks to ship a 4 pound package? No thanks. That's why I ordered my gun from Everhartsales.com.
> [snapback]2974797[/snapback]​*


damn, that place is cheap! smartshoppersinc.com shouldn't charge for shipping based on price. they should be charging based on weight. i wish i could get a refund. now i feel robbed.


----------



## MrBiggs7 (Jan 17, 2005)

No doubt. Thanks for the link, Skully.


----------



## CadyRidah (Nov 12, 2001)

question for SMARTSHOPPERSINC.COM. is it possible to get free shipping on my next order? you say you guys are always willing to help in any way. if i knew shipping was going to be that much i probably would have never made that order. the guy that made my order said he couldn't give me the total of my order and shipping charge because he had 3 orders in front of mine. i figured shipping should't be that much so i figured no big deal. then i checked my bank account later that afternoon and my account was already charged. i tried calling but you guys were already closed. can you help me out i would really appreciate it.


----------



## CadyRidah (Nov 12, 2001)

thanks a lot for that link skully. i just found that they sell house of kolor paint too and its cheaper than smartshoppers and their shipping charges are very good. 

check out their shipping prices.

$0 - $34.99 $12.95* 
$35.00 - $100 $8.95 
$100.01 - $200 $12.95 
$200.01 - $450 $16.95 
$450.01 - up Free!**


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Your going to have to call and ask for Tony, I dont run the shipping warehouse, I just work at the retail store. I'm sure if you talk to them they will do what they can. 1-800-541-0399.
They are open Mon. - Fri. 9:00 - 5:00 Louisville time.


----------



## CadyRidah (Nov 12, 2001)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Apr 11 2005, 02:54 AM
> *Your going to have to call and ask for Tony, I dont run the shipping warehouse, I just work at the retail store. I'm sure if you talk to them they will do what they can. 1-800-541-0399.
> They are open Mon. - Fri. 9:00 - 5:00 Louisville time.
> [snapback]2982473[/snapback]​*


Thanks but what could possibly be done? Unless it's possible to refund a portion of the shipping charges. I already paid and it was already shipped. Whats done is done. I vented and I'm pretty much over it. I don't really wanna hassle no one and make their job harder over 50-60 bucks. There is a positive cause if this didn't happen I then I would never have found out about http://www.everhartsales.com from Skully. I was still going to buy HOK paint from you guy's if I could get hooked up with free shipping but their prices for HOK are cheaper and with $450 or more which I would have spent anyways, shipping is free. You might want to give your company input about the shipping charges cause I'm not the only one that feels this way. After this incident I've talked to a lot of people on another paint forum and they had a lot to say especially one that was a walk in customer. Your shipping charges are way off compared to any other company. Shipping shouldn't be a percentage of your total order. Thanks, but unless your shipping charges improve I'll be shopping at everhartsales.com. I really hope you guys make shipping changes that are competitive with other companys cause I would still want to shop at your store because of the products you sell and the great customer service.


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CadyRidah_@Apr 9 2005, 08:14 AM
> *thanks a lot for that link skully. i just found that they sell house of kolor paint too and its cheaper than smartshoppers and their shipping charges are very good.
> 
> check out there shipping prices.
> ...



i just called the 800 shipping number and he said up to $50 shipping costs only $7.50 to wisconsin so i think it depends where you live........


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skully_@Apr 9 2005, 03:21 AM
> *Same problem. They quoted me some ungodly amount for shipping a friggin' spray gun. It was around $50.00. Fifty bucks to ship a 4 pound package? No thanks. That's why I ordered my gun from Everhartsales.com.
> [snapback]2974797[/snapback]​*



damn i was gonna order some paint from smartshoppers util i read this post  


i wish they could price match because they're shipping is awesome i've recently ordered some sandpaper from them and they are FAST


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

I think i was quoted For (3) of them paint kits shipping would only be like $38 or something.............

Anything over $1000 would be free ............ Im about to order a grand worth of stuff here in a week or 2 ....... WHY NOT???? Free shipping & I will always use the paint on something later on down the road for cars that need a quick spray & out the door for cheap








ANYONE out there who is looking to buy a paint gun - BUY LOCAL !!!!!!!!!

A online store will not help you out as much as you need them to when your paintgun goes to shit ........... BUY LOCAL - Get Local help if something went bad .... Most times a paint store will just swap you products ifit were to fail & then you wouldnt have to sit & wait around for shipping & the place you bought it from to get it back to you --IN the end ,,,,,,,, LOCAL WILL BE CHEAPER


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

yeah bob to us up here shipping isn't bad............


BUT it kills me to have to order from THE OTHER website for HOK paint.........i want to order everything from smart shoppers because like i said the delivery can't be beat............



but i am forced to buy THE OTHER websites HOK products because they are cheaper..........hmmmmm USO FAMILY could you guys do a price match here???


THE OTHER website is more or less $5 or more cheaper on their HOK paint than yours  


not trying to be a dick here just going for the better deal it's the american way isn't it :biggrin:


----------



## CadyRidah (Nov 12, 2001)

smartshoppers shipping too damn expensive. for the price i paid i should have had my stuff in 2 days. i paid 60 somethin buck to ship a spray gun and some buffing pads and it took 7 days. it's not fair that they charge for shipping using a percent rate of the amount you purchase. there making a killing by doing that. that's worse than ebay. and 1 g gives you free shipping. most places are free after only spending 400.


----------



## Skully (Oct 3, 2004)

Everhart's used to offer free shipping when you buy $100 or more of HOK. I haven't seen it on their site since they have been updating it. If anyone is playing on buying some HOK you might want to shoot them an email or give them a call and see if the offer is still good.


----------



## d0caj1975 (Mar 9, 2005)

im also someone who works at smart shoppers we have let the bosses know about what has been said about shipping charges if anything changes we will let you guys know. one thing that does set us apart from others is we know about the products and are a stocking dealer not a drop shipper.


----------



## CadyRidah (Nov 12, 2001)

thanks for lookin in to that! keep us posted.


----------



## CadyRidah (Nov 12, 2001)

> _Originally posted by d0caj1975_@Apr 21 2005, 08:47 AM
> *im also someone who works at smart shoppers we have let the bosses know about what has been said about shipping charges if anything changes we will let you guys know. one thing that does set us apart from others is we know about the products and are a stocking dealer not a drop shipper.
> [snapback]3030568[/snapback]​*


any updates?


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

i'm wondering this too


----------



## CadyRidah (Nov 12, 2001)

:uh:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

damn still nothing


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

No still has answered my question about my paint running. Anyone know what could have been the problem?


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

My local supplier can't even touch your HOK prices with shipping. This place is cheep!


----------



## CadyRidah (Nov 12, 2001)

thats cause your on the east coast. hokpaint.com is cheaper compared to them with their west coast shipping rates. if you was to buy heavy items then i guess their shipping rates would be comparable to UPS. for example i could spend 500 on something that weighs 5 pounds and 500 for something tht weighs 100 pounds. shipping would cost 70 bucks for each item to the west coast. thats reasonable for the 100 pound item cause UPS would probably charge the same but for the 5 pound item that shipping charge isn't too fair. UPS would probably cost $8-10 bucks to ship. as you can see smartshoppersinc has found a nitch. they seem cheap but you end up paying the same or even more that other places. this is their way of making up for the cheap prices. people don't really notice this and get fooled. my advice is to only buy from them if you have a lot of heavy items in your order or if your order is light but not expensive. the price of the item drives up the cost of the shipping. ever notice on ebay how people jack up the shipping just in case they don't get enough bids. that way even if someone wins the bid at the starting bid amount they would still make out because the shipping actually cost less then what they quoted.


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skully_@Apr 9 2005, 03:21 AM
> *Same problem. They quoted me some ungodly amount for shipping a friggin' spray gun. It was around $50.00. Fifty bucks to ship a 4 pound package? No thanks. That's why I ordered my gun from Everhartsales.com.
> [snapback]2974797[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## amermuscle (May 25, 2005)

Time to cut through some of the BS. They don't charge $50.00 to ship a spray gun. I have ordered both spray guns and paint from Smart Shoppers. They charge a percentage of the total cost for shipping. I pay around 17% for most of the stuff I ordered. If you bought the stuff local, you would pay sales tax. I will tell you right now, that Sharpe primer gun they sell for $59.95 is a good deal. It is made in the USA and comes with a 2 year warranty. That gun puts the primer on right now and is very efficient. I have also used the Kirker urethane, I can't figure out anything wrong with it. I have used solid colors without the clear and the paint is glossy. You can buy name brand paints and pay 3-4 times as much.


----------



## CadyRidah (Nov 12, 2001)

> _Originally posted by amermuscle_@May 25 2005, 03:51 PM
> *Time to cut through some of the BS. They don't charge $50.00 to ship a spray gun. I have ordered both spray guns and paint from Smart Shoppers. They charge a percentage of the total cost for shipping. I pay around 17% for most of the stuff I ordered. If you bought the stuff local, you would pay sales tax. I will tell you right now, that Sharpe primer gun they sell for $59.95 is a good deal. It is made in the USA and comes with a 2 year warranty. That gun puts the primer on right now and is very efficient. I have also used the Kirker urethane, I can't figure out anything wrong with it. I have used solid colors without the clear and the paint is glossy. You can buy name brand paints and pay 3-4 times as much.
> [snapback]3182974[/snapback]​*



did you not read my post. you bought a cheap spray gun. 17% of 60 bucks isn't much. try buying a sata gun. 17% of like 400. 68 bucks for shipping. big difference in shipping and both guns weigh the same.


----------



## amermuscle (May 25, 2005)

The percentage goes down when you order more stuff. I would never pay $400.00 for a spray gun, I don't care if it's gold plated. :biggrin: I have been gouged by the best of them on paint and body supplies. The sales pitch never changes. The one they like to use is, what happens if you have trouble with the paint? It's never the prep work, it's always the paints fault.


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skully+Apr 8 2005, 07:21 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I havn't orderd from everhart (why chance it) but I'm impressed with smartshopper's customer service and fast shipping :thumbsup:


----------



## amermuscle (May 25, 2005)

The topic is cheap paint and body supplies. Some of the name brands have priced themselfs right out of the market. You hardly ever hear about anybody getting thier car painted anymore because it has become too expensive.


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

I gata desagree with that............HOK has never been cheaper, I remember when it was nearly twice as much.......Even the mainstreem companies like PPG and Dupont have lowerd there prices slightly to stay competitive.


Seriously though, whan has namebrand paint been "cheep"
Prices have been steady (with some allowince to inflation) yet the product's quality keeps getting better. Not to mention the new stuff that makes painting easer while keeping your material cost down....

For example, when hok came out with there KO Seal II sealers.....All you needed was 2 wet coats of silver sealer, and you could skip 4 coats of silver base coat.......you save time, and money.

I say any painter that complains about the prices of namebrand paint, obviously doesn't apreciat the concept of quality.


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

^^^^ Agree with you like no other..................... They dont appreciate the road traveled in order for that name brand to get where they are today.............


- I wish HOK paints were 1:1 mixing ratio however but, Like you said about the sealer - Its 2N1 ........ Its the same with PPG's paints - DBC vs. Omni -- You get alot better paint for twice as much but, when you look at the coverage & the flowout of a DBU/DBC compared to Omni -- You will find it hard to go back................


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CadyRidah_@May 25 2005, 05:29 AM
> *thats cause your on the east coast. hokpaint.com is cheaper compared to them with their west coast shipping rates. if you was to buy heavy items then i guess their shipping rates would be comparable to UPS. for example i could spend 500 on something that weighs 5 pounds and 500 for something tht weighs 100 pounds. shipping would cost 70 bucks for each item to the west coast. thats reasonable for the 100 pound item cause UPS would probably charge the same but for the 5 pound item that shipping charge isn't too fair. UPS would probably cost $8-10 bucks to ship. as you can see smartshoppersinc has found a nitch. they seem cheap but you end up paying the same or even more that other places. this is their way of making up for the cheap prices. people don't really notice this and get fooled. my advice is to only buy from them if you have a lot of heavy items in your order or if your order is light but not expensive. the price of the item drives up the cost of the shipping. ever notice on ebay how people jack up the shipping just in case they don't get enough bids. that way even if someone wins the bid at the starting bid amount they would still make out because the shipping actually cost less then what they quoted.
> [snapback]3180434[/snapback]​*


Whatever Its still cheaper than buying it from my paint rep in Cincy. :uh:


----------



## amermuscle (May 25, 2005)

I remember when some of the name brand paint cost about $25.00 a gallon for acrylic enamel or lacquer, it was not that long ago. Now the same paint cost about $200.00 a gallon. I know a few people who own body shops. One of them uses Western enamel if someone wants a cheaper paint job, the paint and activator cost them $110-120.00. Another shop uses Valspar paint because of the price. Somebody is really stepping up if they use Dupont or PPG now. Most body shops will use the cheapest supplies they can find if they are not hooked up with a supplier, that's the only way they can make money. I know someone who just got a quote for a paint job in Mexico, they came to the US to look the car over for the estimate, the estimate was $3200.00 :biggrin:. Shit don't roll up hill.


----------



## festersbaddream (Nov 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Aug 20 2004, 05:30 AM
> *Smart Shoppers Auto Body Supplies Louisville, We Ship To 48 States
> [snapback]2151533[/snapback]​*


thanks 4 the site !!!!!!!! I just ordered my GREEN flake.. :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## CadyRidah (Nov 12, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@May 26 2005, 02:57 AM
> *Whatever Its still cheaper than buying it from my paint rep in Cincy. :uh:
> [snapback]3184626[/snapback]​*


they are not always cheaper when you buy things that are light and expensive. no one seems to be getting the point. here's a good example of my previous post.


> i just realized i could have got the sata digital gun cheaper. :angry: i paid 388 at smartshoppersinc.com and at 14% for shipping it makes the total 442 shipped. i would have paied 417 shipped at toolparidise.com. the prices at smartshoppersinc.com is cheap but their shipping is too high. why is that? can someone explain? thats a $25 difference. :angry: in a way i'm dissapointed but the customer service was great. there's a lot of stuff i still need to buy from them but shipping prices need to be improved. do they offer other shipping options?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## amermuscle (May 25, 2005)

It's like anything else, you try and find the best price you can. The paint is where the real deal is. I think they set up those kits wrong. I would never buy the paint in a kit. The paint is a single stage and they include clear in the kit. I just buy the paint and primer seperate. If someone just needed fresh paint on a car and could settle for black or white, it's possible to paint it with urethane for about $50.00 if they did the work themselfs.


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mi Estilo CC_@May 26 2005, 01:50 AM
> *Something you guys should know about everhartsales.com...
> 
> I'v heard from 2 people (1 fellow lil member)
> ...




thank you for shedding some light on this i will buy from smartshoppers again


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CadyRidah (Nov 12, 2001)

> _Originally posted by d0caj1975_@Apr 21 2005, 08:47 AM
> *im also someone who works at smart shoppers we have let the bosses know about what has been said about shipping charges if anything changes we will let you guys know. one thing that does set us apart from others is we know about the products and are a stocking dealer not a drop shipper.
> [snapback]3030568[/snapback]​*


What's going on with this? Any updates?


----------



## Delo93 (Mar 31, 2005)

Does anyone have any pics of cars painted w/ kirker paint. I'm painting my 89 camaro... stripped to bare metal, using Omni self etching primer, and after spending 40 bucks for a quart of that shit I was thinking of going w/ a cheap high build primer..... any thoughts on the kirker products and any pictures would be greatly appreciated....


----------



## 66ImpalaSSLoco (May 22, 2005)

Hey Still tippin....Ive been reading this forum and let me tell you im impressed. Anyhow, Im actually into that rat car look with that dark black flat look. I was wondering if you all can get ppg dp-90. Along with that Uv rays protection clear Its suppossed to come out like a flat black. I forgot the item number. So if you can please get me any info on it I would appreciate it. Alrrato


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66ImpalaSSLoco_@Jun 12 2005, 02:30 AM
> *Hey Still tippin....Ive been reading this forum and let me tell you im impressed.  Anyhow, Im actually into that rat car look with that dark black flat look. I was wondering if you all can get ppg dp-90.  Along with that Uv rays protection clear Its suppossed to come out like a flat black. I forgot the item number.  So if you can please get me any info on it I would appreciate it. Alrrato
> [snapback]3261050[/snapback]​*


You can call 1-800-541-0399, ask for Tony he will explain it all to you :biggrin:


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

ttt


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

any updates????


has shipping prices improved and are you going to be offering paypal soon???


----------



## davydogg (Aug 4, 2005)

how much paint show I order to paint my RoadKing? just a gas tank and two fenders, I want to paint it pure white and add a pearl bule to a clear coat, any ideas?


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

just get a quart of everything

and a small amount of the blue pearl....a little go's a long way


----------



## davydogg (Aug 4, 2005)

USOFAMILY,
do your boys have this product?

Ultra Xtreme Urethane Clear Coat


----------



## 85chevy (Sep 17, 2005)

hey do u have a color chart for the kirker products. my car is primer and i'm just try'n to get some paint on there. so it will look half way decent. ?


----------



## CLOWNINWAYZ (Nov 11, 2003)

good stuff..i will be ordering products from them next week


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

i wish they had a color chart for sale as well


----------



## Skully (Oct 3, 2004)

Call or email Kirker. They will send you one for free.


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

ttt


----------



## sixtyfourchevy (Aug 13, 2002)

Hey Curtis, You should bend the rules and personally ship me an order over the border.  PLEASE?


----------



## barthmonster (Nov 20, 2005)

I too would like to see pics of a completed Kirker car...


----------



## barthmonster (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by amermuscle_@May 26 2005, 01:05 PM~3186353
> *It's like anything else, you try and find the best price you can. The paint is where the real deal is. I think they set up those kits wrong. I would never buy the paint in a kit. The paint is a single stage and they include clear in the kit. I just buy the paint and primer seperate. If someone just needed fresh paint on a car and could settle for black or white, it's possible to paint it with urethane for about $50.00 if they did the work themselfs.
> *


This $160 kit is a Single Stage and all they do is include a clearcoat?? Is it a Urethane Single Stage at least. Or is it the old Acrylic Enamel w/ Hardener...?


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

there's someone on here that shot his car with kirker........i'll try to find out........


----------



## barthmonster (Nov 20, 2005)

any pics of a car painted with a $160 kit yet??


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

i'll let you guys know one im ready to order my kandy kit!!!


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

do you know if kirker is comeing out with more kandy colors?


----------



## andyp (Jan 5, 2005)

I just wanted to drop in and say this:

My honda was painted with the kirker paint (the $200 kit with the clear coat-- at least that's how much it cost two years ago). It sits every day in the sun down here in Tucson AZ and I am really impressed with it. I really expected it to fade like a motha' and chip and all that. I looks pretty damn good for 200 bucks. It could have a little more depth, but then my painter could also use some more skills too

If you're looking for the expense shit, then go buy it. If you're looking for good paint, that lays like you expect it and lasts then buy this guys stuff. 

Their customer service was great. I don't know shit about paint and this guy answered all my questions. I just got my car back (it was jacked) and I'm going to need a new paint job after I do some major repairs. Guess who I'm going to call for paint....


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

pics????


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by andyp_@Apr 26 2007, 02:16 PM~7779418
> *I just wanted to drop in and say this:
> 
> My honda was painted with the kirker paint (the $200 kit with the clear coat-- at least that's how much it cost two years ago).  It sits every day in the sun down here in Tucson AZ and I am really impressed with it.  I really expected it to fade like a motha' and chip and all that.  I looks pretty damn good for 200 bucks.  It could have a little more depth, but then my painter could also use some more skills too
> ...


PLZ POST PICZ


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

i will post a pic of some kirker very cherry over kirker silver in the next couple of days....i will start a topic on it.......


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

ANY ONE WITH PICS OF kirker KANDY PAINTED ON A CAR


----------



## acev2005 (Nov 27, 2006)

i need a price for 1 gal of white base coat and reducer 2 gal kit of clear and 2 qts of the brightest orange base coat and reducer you got and 8 0z of white pearl


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

great prices :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jcclark (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Jan 2 2006, 01:55 PM~4534039
> *there's someone on here that shot his car with kirker........i'll try to find out........
> *


You may be thinking of me, I'm doing a Honda Civic with their urethane.
It's not a candy but really resembles one. I'm also clearcoating it.
The urethane is tough as nails, like I mentioned before, I put it on my
alluminum fishing boat 3 yrs ago and it's really hard to scratch off.
This Kirker Urethane is "Bright Orange Metallic"
Mine is still in progress.  

http://www.hotrodders.com/forum/journal.ph...journalid=24851


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

How much paint would I need to do a 76 caprice.... complete under hood, trunk and jams,cuz its a massive car. Plus how much for the start to finish kit. Thanks


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jcclark_@Jul 3 2007, 07:34 PM~8226574
> *You may be thinking of me, I'm doing a Honda Civic with their urethane.
> It's not a candy but really resembles one. I'm also clearcoating it.
> The urethane is tough as nails, like I mentioned before, I put it on my
> ...




you're one of them the other guy sprayed a smaller car with very cherry i think


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

yeah, its in the kirker cand paint topic, its like a ford festiva or something like that


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

I REMEMBER THE CANDY ONE, IF I REMEMBER CORRECT IT LOOKED NICE


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

anyone else ever do anything with this kirker candy kit? it seems like the topic on it just died off but there was still a lot of interest in it.


----------



## andyp (Jan 5, 2005)

Sorry it took so long. My buddy painted my car with the $180 kit. This pic is without a wetsand also. Taken on a sunny day in Arizona about 6 months after I had it painted. I still have the car but it got stolen, and then recovered... so currently it's all beat up and hasn't been washed in awhile. My only complaint about the paint is that the front bumper chipped easy, but for 210 bucks shipped I'm not going to complain. hope this helps, if not PM me.

Link


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

i wonder whats the new price is going to be? and if the kandy is going up to...


----------



## Adams85 (Feb 21, 2007)

ttt for a good paint supply store...


----------



## andyp (Jan 5, 2005)

Hey do you have any flat colors? I'm thinking of doing a flat blue car...


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by andyp_@Aug 19 2007, 07:27 AM~8586851
> *Sorry it took so long.  My buddy painted my car with the $180 kit.  This pic is without a wetsand also. Taken on a sunny day in Arizona about 6 months after I had it painted.  I still have the car but it got stolen, and then recovered... so currently it's all beat up and hasn't been washed in awhile. My only complaint about the paint is that the front bumper chipped easy, but for 210 bucks shipped I'm not going to complain.  hope this helps, if not PM me.
> 
> Link
> *




did you guys paint the bumper on or off the car???


and if you painted it off the car you probably didn't use flex additive in the clear which is why it chipped......


----------



## cantgetenuf (Apr 12, 2006)

would this stuff be good enuf to use on a daily... ??? it needs to hold up pretty good.


----------



## BondoKing (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Aug 29 2007, 11:59 AM~8668342
> *did you guys paint the bumper on or off the car???
> and if you painted it off the car you probably didn't use flex additive in the clear which is why it chipped......
> *


I will have to disagree with you here switch.. Flex additive is a hoax.. It does not stay in the paint.. It gasses out depending on weather within 30-45 days.. Its purpose is to aid in the flexin of plastic/urethane parts when re installing them on the car.. 

Any time a quality product urethane and should go without saying a polyurethane is used this will not even be an issue... Its a great sales pitch, but not needed at all..

Before someone ask, how I know this, I am good friends with a chemist who has worked for more than 2 of the majors.. He laughs everytime someone mentions flex additive because it is such a rip off


----------



## 509Bel-Air (Apr 5, 2008)

good ass prices man.........


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xxjoker13xx_@Aug 9 2008, 11:00 PM~11303380
> *good ass prices man.........
> *


Thanks bro! We are adding shit to the site almost everyday!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SixFourClownin'_@Aug 23 2004, 09:26 AM~2160404
> *Start to Finish Kit includes :
> 
> · ¾Gal. of Urethane Color (40+ Colors Available)
> ...


no f'n way, what brand, Im kicking myself as I type :angry:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

i know the price is good..but damn the tape sucks........might as well just use glue :uh: 





:biggrin:


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

BOOKMARKED THE LINK OFFICIALLY A CUSTOMER 4 LIFE


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

dam good deal


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

I sent a pm a while back and havent got a answer yet


----------



## Bounsir (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

ttt


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SixFourClownin_@Aug 20 2004, 04:30 AM~2151533
> *Smart Shoppers Auto Body Supplies Louisville, We Ship To 48 States
> *


----------

